# Well that's us too



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The van is packed 

We are almost ready 

Clothing in, thats the hardest part for me 

Bits to go in the fridge 

And tomorrow we are off 

It's almost a year since we set off to Croatia ,that was a long journey in miles 

And hopefully this one won't be as long 

We intend to stay longer wherever we stay 

Don't panic Ray and Dave I'm talking about campsites 

You can tell us to p*** off whenever you want too 

But be warned I'm carrying sirloin steak 

About a 150 miles tomorrow , not to bad 

And will I stay on MHF or will I go ?

I honestly don't know

But I've MIFI, my granddaughter says I can download the whole net for those Gigabites 

But can I renew subs ?

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not sure about renewing whilst away Sandra but have a great time, I,m sure you will.

Relax and enjoy, too much driving can spoil it, find a nice stellplatze/aire etc and enjoy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A campsite wil do Coppo

We've passed the stage when we need free overnight stays

When they're free they are a bonus 

But old codgers that we are 

We are happy to pay 

But a free place, with no one around 

Well I'd pay for that 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We desperately need to relax

Im anxious about the scan results 

Alberts chilled

But he always is 

He doesn't want to worry me 

But I worry 

And 53 years on

i sense the worry he's trying to hide 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully your trip, seeing new places and meeting friends old and new, will distract you from the worry for a bit.

Have a great time! Might see you on the road somewhere.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope you and Albert have a safe and enjoyable trip.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> We desperately need to relax
> 
> Im anxious about the scan results Alberts chilled But he always is He doesn't want to worry me
> But I worry And 53 years on i sense the worry he's trying to hide Sandra


Maybe your worrying prematurely Sandra. Enjoy while we all can. Then worry for all the good it does. And I'm a worrier.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we arrived at our first stop, Peterborough a short while ago 

We were late setting out

How is it all those last minute essentials take so long to pack
We were a bit waylaid by the three "original" grandkids turning up to check us out and wave goodbye 

And we had to return, we forgot the hounds halter and extending lead , no way could we travel without that 

It's a pleasant CC CL 

A pick yourself fruit veg farm, although I'm not sure what fruit and veg are available at the moment as it's closed for the night 

And the advantage is the three original grandkids signed us on to Netflix , actually we were already signed on and paying, but had forgotten the passwords 

A few flicks and a new password 

There's not a lot of hope for us is there?

Anyway it seems 3 has a deal, and we can watch Netflix on MIFI without using any of our data 

And they can all watch it on our account 

Completely altruistic you understand>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Know just what you mean about the packing, I always have the idea it will only take a few minutes to complete in the morning, we never get away until after 11am.
Where will you stop tomorrow night ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tomorrow we'll stop on a pub 

Eat there so no clearing up

Ready to cross the Chunnel

I feel a bit guilty because we left shadow in the garage, today ,he has a bed, a feather duvet , space and a window 

He seems ok, had a run, ate his dinner

Is now in with us , but is about to go for a final walk before bedtime , he sleeps with us in the van 

He barks at everything he sees when he travels , a high pitched incessant bark that grates on nerves 

Nothing we do stops it

We wind down a window, he's away in guarding mode , stop at a crossing he's away again 

Garages don't go there 

I think this trip he'll spend more time in the garage when we travel 

We just can't cope with the noise and aggression at everything he pecieves as a threat 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He is *VERY* protective of you as we all know, to him *YOU* are the most important thing in his life.

The garage may well be the best place as such behaviour cannot be good for him either, not easy to say but he is so loyal to you that his "agrression" is not really surprising - he is trying to protect you even though *YOU* know you are perfectly safe, he doesn't - understanding a dog's thought process is impossible as they have inputs to it that we can only dream about - a slight smell may be over-powering to him, but we are unaware, and to him it might be associated with some past perceived danger.

Not an easy one but if he is happy snoozing in the garage, so be it, he can come out when you stop and you can then define his territory in such a way that he will accept that as a safe area - at present, with the windows he sees something that to him is strange and he is not acquainted with it well enough to regard it as not a threat to your safety.

But, as you said, coping with that throughout the journey and the day is not an easy thing to accept, but he still wants to be with you, *you* are his most important person.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well at least in the garage he doesn't need to protect me
It's the same when we go out

A loving hound, everyone's friend 

Until that moment when he perceives or imagines a threat

Hes controlled by Albert , but we wouldn't sit down for a coffee or a meal with him 

Even a waiter approaching could be an assassin in disguise 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will keep my distance.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He'll be absolutely fine with you Ray, ask Barry or Viv 

It's just certain triggers , the van being one of them, he guards it but only if he's in or near it , otherwise it's not his responsibility 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've arrived at the Black Bull, Folkestone 

It's a big car park at the back of the pub, overlooking some well tended allotments, close to the tunnel for morning 

The hound has travelled in the garage again today I think he honestly prefers it, he's far more chilled and less anxious ,no longer needs to be on guard duty constantly 

He can see out of his window and we travel with it open so he gets a breeze blowing through and he jumps in happily 

The pub is really friendly, when we checked it was alright to stay, their reply was you are more than welcome 

It's part of the hungry horse chain so not gourmet dining, just honest food at a price I can't believe 

Two meals £8 

I'm tempted to the steak and ale pie again !!

It's worth adding to your list as a stopover before the tunnel 

The site in peterbourgh, Hill Farm , also has a private site if the CL is full (5 vans) or you are not a member , it costs £16 inc Electric, 

A pretty site, quiet , with plenty of area to walk the hound, fruit picking in season and a small shop and cafe 

Off now for our evening meal

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eight squids for two is amazing Sandra. Our local routier is €12 each but it's for three course inc all wine and cider. It's on the 'TruckFly' app.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At present at Les Aubepines, LeCrotoy ACSI 1315 (2017)

€17, pleasant site, spacious hedged pitches , indoor and outdoor pool, indoor heated until Nov, WIFI €2 Day, €7 a week 

3MIFI not working here, no signal, poor on alberts phone reception too

Rural area about 1Kl from the beach, apparently good cycling area, but we will know more tomorrow when Albert takes his bike off

Staying until Monday we think for some chill down time, and a bit of swimming 

Weather not brilliant, cloudy with showers, but doesn't seem much better until further south 

There is of course the aire at LeCotoy 

Our pitch and the outside pool


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Helping you turn*

:grin2: that looks better


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Listen here you, I managed to post four pictures

Turning them is next years problem >

Just giving an idea of the pitches and the privacy hedges 

The van is parked at an odd angle so that Shadow can't see the pathway from the garage so he isn't barking when people or dogs pass, but there is loads of room 

Alberts gone off on his bike to cycle to the beach complete with the hound, it's a while since Shadow has run with the bike but he used to be very good at it

Tomorrow he will check out the longer cycle ways around, and some shorter ones for me 
Sandra

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Listen here you, I managed to post four pictures
> 
> Turning them is next years problem >
> 
> ...


Them´s that´s looking at them on a phone or iPad etc. can turn the device upside down, I can´t do that with my laptop or desktop PC.

Looks a lovely spot Sandra, let Shadow out at midnight you´ll probably find him in the pool enjoying a swim. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to France Sandra and Albert!! Glad you got here ok and are enjoying some chill time. I'm down on the western end of the Med now heading for the Pyrenees where I gather by Saturday its going to be miserable.  hopefully it has time to improve again.

Enjoy Brittany. Hoping to end up there is there is time for some kayaking. I was going to go here today but would have ended up in Tunisia as its blowig a gale!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have a devious mind >

I like it , but I don't want a wet hound in the van at night so midnight swimming is out 

Albert cycled to Le Crotoy, about 7 miles round trip for those cyclist amoungst us 

Alongside a wetland nature reserve, thousands of birds 

Mostly cycle paths , a quarter quiet road

Catch you all soon 

Although as were not moving most people will be bored

I find myself anxious now just to chat in general 

Now why is that ? I must upset some, I don't mean too

If you really knew me you would know I set no store by wealth or education both of which I've been criticised for

I'm educated because I felt the need to prove I was more than a kid in a children's home

But it was the homes that thought me less and and I needed to prove I was more

But now at 73+ I realise there s no more to prove 

And wealth , well it's a matter of opinion , more than enough to see us through , but we are not big spenders

To pay campsite fees approx £100 pounds a week, for 8 weeks 

+ petrol and tunnel 

For two of us

The food we would pay at home anyway

It's still a cheap holiday 

The hound from hell ,well he is and always will be a nightmare 

But apart from his fee to cross we wouldn't save much if we dumped him somewhere in France >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Welcome to France Sandra and Albert!! Glad you got here ok and are enjoying some chill time. I'm down on the western end of the Med now heading for the Pyrenees where I gather by Saturday its going to be miserable.  hopefully it has time to improve again.
> 
> Enjoy Brittany. Hoping to end up there is there is time for some kayaking. I was going to go here today but would have ended up in Tunisia as its blowig a gale!


There you go my toyboy

Weekend seems to be miserable for everyone

England is forecasting a hot sept

We are just gathering steam for the onward journey

Love to you both
Sandra and Albert


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> .. But apart from his fee to cross we wouldn't save much if we dumped him somewhere in France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you wouldn't do that to the French would you Sandra?

Besides, I might come across him shortly....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you did Jean 

You would say as so many on here who meet him say

He is a gentle giant 

And he is

But a gentle giant in the motor home he's not 

And I won't dump him

I've paid a return fare for him >>

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you a fellow Scot Sandra?!?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, don't worry about those who might be inclined to disapprove of your opinions. Too bad. Everyone has them. Just be yourself. Most of us have managed to share the ether with you for years now. My philosophy. "If two people always agree, one of them is superfluous!

PS Other people don't always know how to express themselves competently - that's their problem, but we can't live with it surely, if we can see it for what it is.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am also 73 + now, so lets ramble on together.
I have discovered how to put my old video´s onto youtube today and I am really pleased with myself.
You keep telling me what your up to, them others can either read it or not.
Love Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well up at 4am

The classic mistake, blowing a gale and the awning left out, well secured but gusts of wind flapping the sides, both of us out to wind it in 

The hound sighing totally unimpressed to have his sleep disturbed and definitely not venturing outside the van in wind and rain in the middle of the night

Albert now sound asleep but I'm hopeless once I'm awake, so I've been reading cookery books on Indian daal, my latest interest 

Weather has been rough all night, heavy rain and wind, still better at night than during the day

Viv, how's your weather?

Jean , both my parents were Scottish, my maiden name is Scott 

Jan you are a genius, I have no head for all this high tech

Will try out the indoor swimming pool later, and weather permitting a bike ride

Just giving Ray some time to sort out some sunshine at his end 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

7am Sandra and very gloomy and wet with forecast of more rain next 3 days but picking up then. Take it easy.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think we have rolled out our awning in over two years. I learned my lesson in the Austrian Alps when a perfectly calm day turned into a force 9 and horizontal rain in less than a minute and the thing turned into a sail with me hanging on the end of it.  I hate the thing and would take it off if I knew how. 

Forecast to be 27c here today and bright sunshine. A beach and Kayak day today before heading for the hills. Weather is rubbish everywhere tomorrow I gather.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

We are drowning here >

But wait it's stopped raining 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, et al, a wee bit greyer today and a bit cooler, but just a spit and a spot as I was dashing back to the house from the moho in the aire at St Loup sur Thouet. Mostly Brits parked up there.

We had brilliant visit today to the winery/vignoble at Saumur - "Langlois-Chateau". Lovely interesting tour with a charming young member of the family and a tasting afterwards. The wines are spectacular - white, rose, red, cremant and MC. Luckily they only gave us a splash of each. Quite pricey buy worth every cent for a treat.

Planning to make a trip to La Rochelle in the next day or two.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are now camped alongside a river which used to be a road 

Still heavy rain, at this rate we will need to swim to the toilets and showers in the morning 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Sandra, et al, a wee bit greyer today and a bit cooler, but just a spit and a spot as I was dashing back to the house from the moho in the aire at St Loup sur Thouet. Mostly Brits parked up there.
> 
> We had brilliant visit today to the winery/vignoble at Saumur - "Langlois-Chateau". Lovely interesting tour with a charming young member of the family and a tasting afterwards. The wines are spectacular - white, rose, red, cremant and MC. Luckily they only gave us a splash of each. Quite pricey buy worth every cent for a treat.
> 
> Planning to make a trip to La Rochelle in the next day or two.


Funnily enough we had the Langlois (Method Champinoise) at my daughter's wedding back in July. £11.99 a bottle from Majestic wines and a lovely drop of stuff it was. We love Saumur and intend to return and have added the Langlois Chateau wine tour to the bucket list!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's actually not been a bad day weatherwise today

Some sunshine at last 

Still not decided whether to run South to Provence or continue to Brittany first 

When the sun shines it's "mother, father, kindly disregard this letter" :grin2:

Shadow now running the two mile round trip to the beach with the bike, by the end of this trip he will be doing the ten mile jaunt with Albert :surprise:

I'm still testing the water, although no flare ups so far , I shouldn't have said that, tempting fate :frown2:

Barry following your progress, finally managed to find that lake on the map :nerd:

Are you on your way home?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness its stopped raining where you are, dogs in MH and rain don´t go together.
Hope your bike will soon get some exercise.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are so right Jan

But at least we have a garage to drip dry him 

We carry incontinence sheets , wicks away water from the surface , locks it in the core , waterproofs the base

See my professional days are still useful 

Alternate them in sunshine to dry

Mind you his last professional cut was crap

He's neither a bear nor a long haired German shepherd 

He's chilled though

The vans angle means he can't see people passing so doesn't get excited 

And he is travelling in the garage with an open window

I know , but we can no longer stand the high pitched barking at every perceived threat when travelling 

I'd got to the stage when I was eying up the electric fly killer bat

He runs from that as well he might , I'm not that safe

The flies it seems are, I can't get the buggers 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely evening

Still have to paddle through 3 inches of water to leave our site

Tomorrow will we won't we fly south 

Ray will we descend on you?

Do you feel lucky dud ? Or unlucky ?

Either way no need to admit

If we don't I've got 3kilos of sirloin with your name on it 

I know I'm weird , but you all know that, and I like to repay hospitality 

Most won't accept money 

But a nice bit of mature sirloin 

Perfect

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Sandra.
Any idea as to when.? Not that it matters just we are out Sun am, Tues pm, Wed am, Thurs pm.
Weather looking better tomorrow Sun.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> It's actually not been a bad day weatherwise today
> 
> Some sunshine at last
> 
> ...


No. Just heading into the Pyrenees then eventually down to Biarittz, St Jean du Luz area near the French / Spanish border. Home mid October probably. Do you mean Lac St Croix? Just about to post a video of that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still undecided about the weather for doing Brittany Ray

Forecasts looking a bit iffy for the next week or so, tomorrow's forecast is looking promising so we may just stay here another night and check the forecast again

Trouble is the coast is always uncertain at this time of year and wet and windy is my idea of hell in a MH

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Barry, 
Lake Pareloup, I miss read and thought that's where you were heading so assumed you were moving towards home 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> No Barry,
> Lake Pareloup, I miss read and thought that's where you were heading so assumed you were moving towards home
> 
> Sandra


Oh yeah. Love it there. In that area you have Lake Laouzas an hour or two south, St Rome de Tarn on the river in between and lake Pareloup but Pareloup and Laouzas are up at around 2800-3000ft above sea Level (I think Rome de Tarn is about 1500) and it will be like a wet weekend in October in the Lake district right now. 

Ive been to those places in September before though and its been lovely. Just luck of the draw really. In a weeks time they may have great weather. We were going to head that way before going up to Brittany but looked at the weather and thought we may as well try the high Pyrenees taking our time getting there and end up in Biarittz for hopefully some good end of season weather and a bit of Kayaking and cycling.

Chucking it down in the low Pyrenees this morning with a max of 19c later today and maybe hopefully a bit dryer. On a Municipal campsite in the middle of nowhere where after August everything including hookup and wifi is free!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I the only person who´s in a place where it isn´t raining, only had a few spots since we came home. :laugh:

Sandra, you asked about the carpet for the Navajo, the fitters are coming on Friday so will report the result after that.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you are on a trip, Sandra - and this campsite sounds like a place I would like. Except for the rain. :grin2:

I've been busy for over a week babysitting so not much time for online activities. Or any other kind of activity really except for a bit of cooking. And lots of driving - kids keep really busy these days with activities. I don't think my dad drove me to more than a handful of events each year growing up. Now there are often two happenings in one evening.

I will eventually drive further south - but since I don't like to make plans I don't know when.



JanHank said:


> Am I the only person who´s in a place where it isn´t raining


No - I'm visiting my mum on the west coast of Norway and it's sunny! :surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got your call Sandra but no number to call back on. We are obviously back now.
Showers on and off here this morning but 18c.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Sandra,
It's got worse since your call. Cherbourg fast craft is cancelled tomorrow as well. Slight respite Tuesday but the rest of the week crap here.

Any ideas as to when your return might be? Prue is in UK for October. But you are welcome any time.

Hurggsssss Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At present parked on the big tree lined car park, close to the Acsi campsite in Chartes

About a mile along the river to the cathedral, it says 30 mins !!

Signs say no caravans , we spent a peaceful night here,completely alone, will post a photo later

Some rain showers in the night but nothing like the heavy rain of the last days 

Will take a walk down to the cathedral along the river later and spend another night here before moving on

Now heading towards Provence area and hopefully some sunshine, not in a hurry as long as weather doesn't deteriorate wherever we are

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I love Chartres - so many happy memories there over many years.

I don't don't know the parking you mention tho, we've always used the site.

We'll, it was rough last night! Still looks it this morning but nothing like last night. I couldn't face the meal I'd booked in the restaurant but later thought I really needed something in my stomach so went for some soup. Probably not the brightest idea - it was mushroom, with the look and consistency of...

Anyway, the rolling was so severe that the young man next to me ended up on his back on the floor. So glad it wasn't me - I fear I would have broken my spine on the very substantial chairs.

And I did throw up despite my best efforts - sea bands, stugeron, ginger tea... Feeling much better this morning - so long as I don't look out of the window!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I assume your on the ferry Jean ?

Sandra, Is it wise to try that 30 min walk? Don´t forget its also walking around the cathedral and back to the MH.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Enjoying a lovely stopover at Doue la Fontaine - ACSI 1532. Needed leccy to recharge the leisure battery.

Weather in this part of the country (just south of the Loire and less than an hour from Saumur) is pretty good. Sunny, breezy, cloudy, calm, spitty-spotty, sunny, warm, cool. 

I had it in mind to head up to Brittany, but will wait to see if there's a bit of Indian summer in the next week or two. Haven't booked a return ferry yet. 

I love French campsites in Sept. So peaceful. Hope weather improves for you all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pretty grim today in the lower Pyrenees. Spent most of the morning trying to plot a route across to Lourdes and Gavarnie and timing it all right for the weather. There isnt much escaping it at the moment apart from Wednesday where it will be lovely for one day. Lourdes on Saturday is forecast to be max 14C!!! Average should be 23c this time of year.

I blame you lot for all heading out in September. It was smashing until you all turned up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Enjoying a lovely stopover at Doue la Fontaine - ACSI 1532. Needed leccy to recharge the leisure battery.
> Weather in this part of the country (just south of the Loire and less than an hour from Saumur) is pretty good. Sunny, breezy, cloudy, calm, spitty-spotty, sunny, warm, cool.
> I had it in mind to head up to Brittany, but will wait to see if there's a bit of Indian summer in the next week or two. Haven't booked a return ferry yet.
> I love French campsites in Sept. So peaceful. Hope weather improves for you all.


Viv, best and only good Zoo is there beside you. Really worth a visit and I personally don't like animals in zoos.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...099d0cd23198d1c!8m2!3d47.1904707!4d-0.2995491

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I love Chartres - so many happy memories there over many years.
> 
> I don't don't know the parking you mention tho, we've always used the site.
> 
> ...


Jean if are coming out of the campsite, turn right, the road bends round to right and the parking is on the right before the traffic lights a matter of 3 or 400 yards

If you turn left at the traffic lights and first left you can shop at the intermarche, five minutes by foot from the car park

The campsite is in the trees in the background of the photo

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I assume your on the ferry Jean ?
> 
> Sandra, Is it wise to try that 30 min walk? Don´t forget its also walking around the cathedral and back to the MH.


The walk to the cathedral is 30mins for most people , 45+ mins for us , it's a lovely walk 
And we took it slowly

Shadow had already done his two mile bike ride, so having had his breakfast was quite happy to settle in the van

Once we reached the cathedral we took a little tourist train for a trip around Chartes

Now did you know that the timber framed houses cantilevered out were designed to increase the second floor area, because the ground floor area was taxable?

I'm a mine of useless information

Coming back was a bit of a slog, the knees , hips and feet were on fire but I made it, and a couple of glasses of wine I feel much better

Now I'm ashamed to say I never really consciously took note that the the spires on the cathedral were so completely different in architectural style.

This is a lovely place to stay for a night or two and completely free

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A photo or two

Or maybe just one :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey that wasn't the best
And to be fair St. Peter's actually captured me


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are in Chartres the Light Show is one of the most amazing thing I have seen.

Might need a taxi back in the dark but well worth it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes I was on the ferry, Rosslare - Cherbourg, for whoever asked. Is that parki6new Sandra, I don't recall it but I know exactly where you mean.

Did you know there's a free navette in Chartres? You've to walk a bit till you can pick it up but it does a circular tour. The locals seem to use it as an ordinary bus.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are now south of Claremont Ferrant

A rather lovely aire, have no idea of the cost or where to pay 

Spent two nights on " Simons site " in the forest 

Seems we just missed Viv 

I wonder what you felt about it Viv ?

If I'm honest well I think it's a lovely spot in the woods where you can cycle or walk , health permitting 

But I think you would need secondary transport, or a small van,the nearest small shop is 5k away 

It was completely dead when we were there

And to be fair I think Simon caters for families in season

Out of season there's nothing 

And I don't think the price reflects that , it cost €16 plus €1.50 for the dog + tax 

And yes out of season I really object to pay for a dog , what am I paying for, he has to walked off site 

The nights we spent previous was €17 , Acsi , heated swimming pool for those who want it , bar and restaurant and dog included 

But I understand some just want to contemplate nature , so maybe an aire is better and certainly cheaper 

Viv you tell me I'm mean and wrong 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I say you are absolutely right Sandra, Paying for dogs is just a complete rip off especially when they have to be kept on leads however well behaved they are.
I would also say for out of season its expensive, but we will never be going there anyway. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan you were so right about the walk at Chartes 

It took me 2 days to recover 

Webby we couldn't do the lights we had already knackered ourselves, maybe on the wayback 

Keep safe 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well this aire is 

Quite, peaceful , green 

It will do us

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan you were so right about the walk at Chartes
> 
> It took me 2 days to recover
> 
> ...


I speak from experience Sandra, usually its not the next day I suffer the most, but the day after.
Be sensible, don´t do too much in one day, as you said it takes a fit person to walk it in 30 mins, but you will take 45 mins.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Decided to do a detour around the Gorges du Tarn 

Beautiful ride, and very little in the way of traffic 

Wild camped last night, today at a campsite at Florac


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lovely photos Sandra, have a great time, looks like you certainly are.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now have one very wet hound on board 

The site has direct access to the river, beautiful crystal water and he was off swimming, so he's now drip drying on an incontinece bed pad

I carry four so I can hang it out to dry later, they are brilliant for those with dogs who like to swim, the water is wicked away from the top layer and held in a central core, the back is waterproof 

Anyway I'll take a photo tomorrow as I did not go to the "beach " area today, I think we will stay a couple of nights, thinking to drive the corniche des cevennes before we leave to continue to Provence to stock up with pure Lavender oil

I use it on shadow as he doesn't react well to the tick and flea treatments, mind you this hound doesn't react well to anything, mixed with one or two other things, tea tree etc it's supposed to be a natural repellent , and if all else fails he can drown the buggers when he swims!!

He almost had a little poodle for his starter course, it was all over him , I hoped he mistook it for Ellie, so wouldnt swallow it whole 

But as he'd been swimming he had a mouth full of stick anyway

Still it should have been on a lead, the owner said it would teach her dog a lesson, that not all dogs are friendly I don't agree, hers was a tiny ball of fluff and as it happened shadow was just bemused by this bouncing fluff ball 

Mixed weather sunshine and cloud , but a lovely sunny evening 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So pleased to hear and_ see_ your finding lovely places. 
Interesting to hear about your alternative to flick and tee tick & flee treatment, Motley is always rolling about for a few days after he has the spot on, we heave tried different makes but nothing suits.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure it works but so far it seems to work Jan 

The spot treatment seems to send him loopy , especially the stronger ones 

And we travel out of season, we had to use them on the old regime for the passport 

He is still traveling in the garage with his open window, he seems contented

And we are definately more relaxed and contented without him hysterically barking at every perceived threat

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well a tinned meal tonight, sea food Paella 

Shame

But in defence we've cooked aubergines, courgettes and marinated them in oil, lemon and garlic 

Before they were passed their sell by date , beautiful cold

Shades of Israel 

Haven't a clue about this meal

But plenty of cheese and some strawberries if necessary 

So am I rambling again , and boring people ?

I don't mean to

But I think I always will 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where we live they have to be treated April to October, a lot of wild animals around here _(including me_) where we walk and in the garden, mind you they still get the odd tick or two.

Keep enjoying yourselves.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well prob here to

He turns into a wild animal >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just remembered
They were bungee jumping from a cliff over the river, meant to take some photos
Just watching them set my joints on fire
The joy of youth 

Sandra


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

aldra said:


> Decided to do a detour around the Gorges du Tarn
> 
> Beautiful ride, and very little in the way of traffic
> 
> Wild camped last night, today at a campsite at Florac


Hi Sandra,

Looks beautiful. Going to Milau on the way back and would like to know what site you are currently on so we can see the gorges. Cheers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

This site is at Florac, right on the tarn, open until the 31 Oct

It's camping pont du tarn , about 1 mile before you reach the town coming from the gorges of the tarn

No 2454 ACSI 17€, N44 degrees20' 7''. E3degrees 35' 26''

Will take a couple of photos and post them later 

It's very quiet, lovely hot water, clean toilet/shower blocks, park wherever you like 

Pool and restaurant closed out of season , but for the brave there is a pebble beach and a deep tarn pool

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps there is an aire in the town, a car park type , with a bourne and public toilets if you prefer

Closer to the main shopping areas, Albert checked it out on his bike, looked to take about 20-30 vans in season 


Sandra

The camp site


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tomorrow we will move on via the Corniche des cevennes, so no idea where we stay tomorrow night ,
Maybe at St Jean du Gard

Stevenson undertook his trip with Modestine, in "travels with a donkey " through the Cevennes

Catch you all soon 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And should say

Wifi is completely free and good on this campsite 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> And should say
> Wifi is completely free and good on this campsite
> Sandra


So it should be Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It so often isn't Ray I use my MIFI rather than pay 

Sometimes I have no signal

You'd think in this day and age all wifi would be free 

I paid €2 a day because I couldn't get orange 

3 three on MIFI 

But I like chatting to you lot

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And now mellowed by wine

I can't imagine why I'd want to chat to you lot

Except

I've come accepted to your face(s) 

Like breathing in and breathing out

Accepted to your charm

Heaven help me 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> And now mellowed by wine
> 
> I can't imagine why I'd want to chat to you lot
> 
> ...


Lets get the word right,
I´ve grown accustomed to your face,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabulous, 

A long time since I've seen My Fair Lady, 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

aldra said:


> Fabulous,
> 
> A long time since I've seen My Fair Lady,
> 
> Sandra


Obviously you haven't watched Jan's latest video, i.e. the one from her home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Was a lovely drive, stopped and bought some unpasteurised goats cheese, very good, a little factory in the middle of nowhere, expensive but hand made without heat , so fair enough 

Just topped up fuel at an Intermarche, and tucked away at the back beside a wooded area and may just stay put for the night, fresh bread in the morning !!, and possibally a cooked chicken for tonight , about to go and see 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well no cooked chicken so menu changed to Toulouse sausage 

I think my freezer is running a bit cold the chicken I got out this morning is still frozen 

Forgot to say we picked up a hitchhiker 

He lives in the forest in a Yurt , no elec or water, uses a stream, his car brakes are not good at the moment and on these roads would be a death trap so he was walking ,hitchhiking 

Was going to somewhere to buy food supplies

He has lived in the forest for four years , prior to that was an architect in Paris , has a daughter there, but decided he'd had enough 

Picked him up and dropped him off in the middle of nowhere 

A really nice guy

Sandra 

Ps as the hound now travels in the garage we can pick up anybody


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope that Toulouse sausage isn't the same as andouiette Sandra? I've never smelt, nor tasted, anything quite so repulsive in my life. And I'm not a fussy eater. Yugh!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread and really enjoying it,keep the posts coming Sandra.
And the pics are very good!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert loves andouiette Jean 

Me I'm not so keen, they are tripe sausages

No Toulouse sausage are pork, a rough chopped pork, very close to Cumberland sausage 

And we have grilled aubergines and courgettes in olive oil, lemon and garlic , shades of Israel 

With fresh onion and tomato salad 

And bread

And did I mention wine :grin2:


Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Obviously you haven't watched Jan's latest video, i.e. the one from her home.


Is it this Jan your talking about ? which video is that Drew, they are mostly dogs or dogs or you might even see a dog or a cat might slip in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Just catching up on this thread and really enjoying it,keep the posts coming Sandra.
> And the pics are very good!:smile2:


Joe

I just chat, the pictures are I pad , the newest one, they are good I'm really pleased with the quality

My posts are just everyday travels

Could have been with a donkey, but we are no longer in Israel :grin2:

We don't do anything exceptional

We are just two old foggies with knackered knees and a hound from hell

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Is it this Jan your talking about ? which video is that Drew, they are mostly dogs or dogs or you might even see a dog or a cat might slip in.


Course it is

You diva you

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That´s not `at home´ that´s `a day out in September´. I told you a cat might slip in. Don´t you just love the music, it makes my heart go funny.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

When Sandra/Aldra mentioned "My Fair Lady" I remembered your Video. Hence my post.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's just sandra to you drew 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

OK Sandra, now I know.

Thank you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we stayed put on the car park

Need nothing and tomorrow's another day

View is trees

And 17€ cheaper trees

And we don't need to order bread :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now at the aire in comps, near Arles

Right on the river Rhone , a kingfisher was sat just a stones throw from the van

Very pleasant spot


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Been very windy but warm today

The hound has been swimming and is mostly drip Dried now

This really is a lovely peaceful aire ( off season ) 

Lat time we came with young Albert and it was heaving in august , but there was a bull run in the village and in the bull ring, yes there is a bull ring, the young men placed rosettes on the horns of bulls, not by mutual agreement 

No bulls were hurt, several young men were bruised as they scrambled up rhe sides of the bull ring to escape the charging young bulls 

You can stay close to the river as we do, or higher up closer to the toilets and bourne, I think is a pay borne for water, but as we intersperse camp sites to shower and fill the water we rarely need to fill, toilet emptying is free 

Not sure of the price as I expect it will be collected in the morning, but it's a overly evening 

Tomorrow we will head to the camargue for a few days to an area we haven't done before, down to Port-st - Louis de Rhone and beyond to the sea, then back to Provence and its lavender fields although it's well passed lavender season, but the smell lingers 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Now at the aire in comps, near Arles
> 
> Right on the river *Rhone* , a kingfisher was sat just a stones throw from the van
> 
> Very pleasant spot


Funny, we have just been looking at the *Rhön *mountains in Germany, we may try there for a few days break.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy Jan 

We are sat in the van watching the river

Chicken etc in the oven, wine open, hound fed and in with us now, dry and contented 

As am I 

The water is clear in the river, his coat soft and fragrent , sometimes he comes out of water smelling like a troll

Another swim in the river in the morning before we leave, he loves to swim 

And a bit like kids, if he's happy so are we 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How true your last line.
It´s not so easy these days to find a suitable place for the dogs, Shade doesn´t like uneven ground especially gravel.

We´re not really sure if its a good idea, as far as the dogs are concerned, to go anwhere. 
Motley needs space to play because he has so much energy to burn up. Shade needs short grass because he is now dragging one foot on the road and wearing his claws down .
He is on `Hills prescription´ food in the hope it will help his joints, buddy expensive stuff, about 90€ for 12 kg. but if it works he is worth every cent.
Also costing a small bomb to find out what is happening to his toes, every autumn the fur falls off his toes, its never been as bad as it is this year.
Yesterday he had skin and fur samples taken, have to wait for a week to find out the results.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan he's getting to be an old man 

And as much we wish it wasn't so it is

Shadow is looking fine, but I notice his face is thinning,his beard is greying , he's 9 

Maybe look at homemade brown rice and chicken if it's cheaper

We still feed a little all in one, rice based and a half a can of tripe for his breakfast 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is suppoased to be something that really works according to the vet, there has been a lot of success with it, the deal is with Hills, if it doesn´t help you get your money refunded :smile2:. We will see what, if anything, happens to him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2: Suddenly remembered late last night, we have a shoe in the dog box up in the cupboard, it was bought at least 20 years ago for Kristel one of our last GSD's.
Navajo was ready to go, just fridge stuff, computer stuff and us to go in. I will start my own thread not take over yours as I seem to be doing here, sorry.
6.20 am. Can't sleep anymore so I'll probably be ready before the rest of the house is awake.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan, I don't have a thread, anyone can contribute

I was about to suggest a dog shoe, years ago when we were great fell walkers, we carried a leather dog shoe for Odin, our first GShephard, as he often managed to scrape one pad or another on the rocks

Have a safe journey, I've been awake a while reading, I prefer reading in bed, so morning and evening I have an hour or so of reading 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Weather should be improving most places now. Had a great day scootering around the high Pyrenees around cauterets, Pont D'Espagne and later Lac Estaing yesterday. Loads of sunshine but cold though. Snow high up and by 6pm coming down out of the sun it was Baltic on the bike. Warmer today and tomorrow though.

What are the aires like where you lot are as its dead busy here with the September brigade. Busier than August.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very quiet here Barry, very few vans,very very windy although bright sunshine 

You are in the rush to "Spain for the winter " area so it will be busy 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At Gavarnie now and its just stunning. Not a cloud in the sky, got our favourite spot on the aire at the top. Hardly anyone up here which I suspect is because they have started charging all year by the looks of it with pay and display machines everywhere. There are a fair few vans parked along the road in a tight row down the bottom though (where you still have to pay) which I think thats new as it used to be cars only I think there. No wind at all just stunning blue sky. It feels hot when you sit in the sun but you realise it's still cool when out on the bike.

We are going up to the top of the col later where I'll no doubt have to pursuade mrs D to wear something more substantial then t shirt and shorts.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now at plage de piemanson, on the med in the camargue

Absolutely beautiful , sunshine but I think the mistral is blowing so could be a few windy days

Loads of flamingos and egrets, 

The pink salt pans were amazing, apparently the are due to microscopic organisms, the same I imagine that the flamingos eat 

The hound has been in the sea, Ill take his photo tomorrow, forgot the iPad today

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't believe you don't like the Camargue Barry

It's beautiful, wild and remote, 

And this place is stunning and free 

Although someone said after years of campervans being allowed , now they are not

So I guess if they all leave tonight we will be alone as we are going nowhere tonight, no signs forbid it 

I can imagine that there are campaigns to prevent MH, in season it must be a nightmare

And ever suspicious I'm wondering what long stayers use for toilet facilities 

This evening though, not overcrowded ,the sound of the waves outside our window 

Tomorrow we may ride on the bikes to photograph the flamingos, depending on the wind

In Israel it was the hamseen , during the ottoman rule, a man could not be done for murder of his wife during the hamseen 

The hot desert wind brought in sand, this morning the mistral sent swirling clouds of dust 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish we had a spare cassette

It's so beautiful here, still there is an aire a few? miles back in the town , and we need a shop for wine

So who knows , the weather is set sunny 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there is evidence of people using the sand dunes as toilets

Albert just walked Shadow, obviously not there

Around the periphery, horse droppings too, but they dont use paper

So environmentalists have a point 

Why are people so careless of the environment ?

Sandra

Now shall I run semi naked into the waves? >

The van next door did

Mind you she looks a lot better semi naked than me, and a lot younger

Once upon a time :grin2::grin2:

In days gone by 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It doesn´t matter which country you are in Sandra, lovely places are spoilt by mindless idiots who think nothing of littering the place up with tissues and other nasties.
Often I have brought bottles home from where we walk on the Oder dam, they can carry the things full, but not when they are empty, makes me cross.

After your suggestion about the bowl we haven´t had a desperate situation with the loo, thanks for that very useful tip.
The old caravan portaloo used to last a lot longer.
Get Albert to take a photo of you when you go for this swim :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a chance

I'd look like a beached whale :grin2:

A nice beached whale

But nevertheless a beached whale :laugh:

And I doubt I'd be rushing into the waves

Shadow does

But he is a mad hound :frown2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just don't like flat Sandra. I can appreciate the remoteness though and wild life but not the 180 different types of mozzies they have there. The only bit of French Med that interests me is the Côte d'azur but not Monaco. Right dump. I like the mountains and the views behind it though.

I reckon Brittany has the nicest coast though in France


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Now at plage de piemanson, on the med in the camargue
> 
> Absolutely beautiful , sunshine but I think the mistral is blowing so could be a few windy days
> 
> ...


Looks a lovely spot Sandra!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not met any mozzies yet Barry, could be the wind that's keeping them away

The night sky here is magnificent so at least I can watch the stars through the roof light when I can't sleep

Still a lazy day tomorrow so not a problem

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just lying in bed watching the sun come up through the window, I've been awake since around four reading

Flocks of birds have been flying past in formation ?starlings

Still seems a bit breezy out there, but promises to be warm in the sunshine

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds lovely Sandra apart from the wind. Stunning morning here in Gavarnie. Cold at first but the sun came over the mountain in front at 9:30am and is warming the place nicely. It's so still not a sound. No wind, just some noisy git dragging 35 litres of water across the aire. 

Col de Tourmelet today!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Not met any mozzies yet Barry, could be the wind that's keeping them away
> 
> The night sky here is magnificent so at least I can watch the stars through the roof light when I can't sleep
> 
> ...


Early early morning this morning I see.

Until you have experienced the huge sky area you are seeing Sandra you do not know just how beautiful the sky can be, 
unlike mountain scenery it changes all the time, best when there are clouds then it changes almost every second, we have that pleasure all the time we are at home.
No street lights and when there is a clear night the stars are fantastic.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Guidel near S. Finisterre. Up at 08h00 this morning sun not yet up but a beautiful orange sky. The shepherds had it sassed. It is now grey, grey and drizzling like it wants to make a little drop of water last all day which it probably will. Should I stay another day or drive on as planned? To Pont Aven via Quimperle and on to Concarneau. It's actually my fault its raining. I started washing the van yesterday -2/3 of one side and the back.

Enjoy the sun you sassy b****ers!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi Viv 

Hope that weather improves, full sunshine here, the sea looks tempting but I'm not sure I can be bothered , so I'll just look at it instead !

Hoping to return via Brittany if the weather is ok , but not till October 

Still windy, but warm 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hot here in Germignaga.

I walked into Luino and had my 1st Italian ice cream in Italy ?

I also got to sample the 1st hole in the floor toilet I've used in years.

Nice wee place when you find the old part.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had three and a half hours out on the bike including going up the col de Tourmelet which was stunning. Lovely day but I'm knackered now. Late lunch of Paela on the go now. 

Might have either a snooze or a twang on the guitar before its Cocktail time. 

Weather still lovely.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just an idle question....

how do you eat "Paella on the go"? if you are on your scooter, that seems like a tad difficult although the mental immages are interesting, or is it "on the go" in the MH"?

As I said, just an idle question.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good at multi tasking me Dave. Unlike the French on a service point.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have had a lovely day, tell you and show you about it tomorrow.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It seems that in 2016 that rules changed and overnighting on the beach is forbidden

6am - 10pm free , down the road in the town is an aireand also a large car park dedicated to MH, free

We had no trouble the night we stayed over on the beach, but last night we came to the car park

Most vans spend the day on the beach and the night in the town 

Moving on today to Avignon, having spent three nights on aires it's time for a campsite and a clean river to wash the salt and sand out of the hounds coat

And out of the van, I'm not a lover of sand, but I'd recommend this corner of the camargue to anyone, set in the national park the bird life in the flat wetlands is fantastic, the med beautiful 

There is a section, a ranch where you can walk various routes in the reserve for 3€, and afterwards take a ride on the camargue horses through the wetlands, no dogs allowed even on leads

We saw the herd of horses freed for the night, passing close to us when we drove onto the reception at the ranch 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We loved Avignon and we were able to source some beautiful apple branches for the rabbit. He loved all the cats there.

One tip, as you come over the bridge, Camping Bagatelle is on the left but you must take the turning to the right and go back under the road to the campsite.

Otherwise you end up in the medieval town....................how do we know this ?????


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh the joy of motor homing, from the sound of it.glad it has happened to others as well as me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah the last two days high up in the mountains have been amazing. About as good as it gets I reckon. Today in comparison is rubbish. It's rained and rained all day so far and much cooler. I'm not bothered though as I over did the cocktail bar last night and feel very rough!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will remember webby, will be going next stop 

Actually we didnt make Avignon today 

Today was a day for shopping and refilling gas and it took longer than we thought, and the poor hound was in the van most of the day 

Noted that some reviews said couldn't access the river from bagatelle campsite and the hound was full of dried seawater and sand

So we returned to Compt so he could swim to his hearts content and clean his coat 

Removed the carpets to beat them free of sand, the Hoover wouldn't have coped, and showered in the van

Next time I'm heading for a beach remind me I don't like a van full of sand , but it was worth it 

Bulls, horses , flamingos, egrets cranes etc 

Barry sorry about the weather, what did you expect in the mountains

I'm eying up those three wheeled scooters, I know we would need a trailer but we would sell our hydralift and Honda 125 

But maybe a smart car

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is anyone else like me?

Every trip I worry about showering in the van, so resist it 

Settle for campsites every few days 

Then eventually need to shower in the van, hot water a great shower , feel fabulous

So why do I worry so 

Our shower is certainly as good as most campsites, even if a bit smaller 

Once I get in it 
Tomorrow we stay will remove the bikes and run with shadow

But we need cable ties to fix the bikes and to refit the wheel trims once we put on the tyre pressure sensors 

But guess what HE rested them on the bike rack after refining the bikes, drove of and los the whole pack 

There bricolge 3 miles down the road 

He will lose them again , he always does

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've stopped using campsite showers, Sandra. Like you say - the motorhome showers work just fine - and very conviniently located. Having to fill the water tank more often is OK by me.

And those Smart cars look good to me too. I can usually bike around a bit - but some days I'm having too heavy dizzy spells and the thought of biking scare me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> And those Smart cars look good to me too. I can usually bike around a bit - but some days I'm having too heavy dizzy spells and the thought of biking scare me.


If you're having heavy dizzy spells Christine, the thought of you in a smart car scares ME!

But maybe you're not driving ;-)

Seriously, I hope you get to the root of it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Probabally only a question of balance jean
I doubt Christine would be driving a MH if she wasn't safe 
In fact I'm sure she wouldn't 

We are in Avignon now, close to the river so maybe the hound will get a swim, if the water is clean

The campsite is a bit off putting a first, dusty very tight pitches and 17€ a night

But very close to the town 

And the last four nights averaged 3€ a night!, so we're €s in >

Tomorrow we will visit the town, this evening Albert and hound will do a whip round to the river etc 

We have enough wine and chicken(for said hound for a few days ) 

So we will see how long we stay

There is a tourist train ..........so maybe ?

How are the mighty fallen :grin2:

We strode up helvellyn and all the Lakeland mountains in wind, snow and rain, crossing from peak to peak 

Now I sent Albert to measure the distance to the toilet block :crying:

Catch you all tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well a wet hound who found a place to swim 

And I doubt will dry enough tonight 

Still a good meal for him and us

Tomorrow is another day 

And carpets will dry

I'll put a sheet out, but he travels from place to place in the van, thumping down, sighing thoughout the night 

It won't be in the right place 

Still this evening he created a stir, the current took his stick, bravo shouted the watchers when he finally got it 

And many he met personally 

He really can be an absolute star

Or a hound from hell 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> hi Viv
> 
> Hope that weather improves, full sunshine here, the sea looks tempting but I'm not sure I can be bothered , so I'll just look at it instead !
> 
> ...


Hi guys

After a stay in Guidel (nice ACSI site *4 e14p.n.) and an overnight at the aire in Pont-Aven (give it a tick in your book!) I'm now at Concarneau at C. Les Sables Blancs (now that's is misnomer if ever there was one!) Sable is pretty blackish - but then maybe it's just the titanium (?) content as we have in Durban. ACSI e15 7 nights for 6 and it's pretty busy. Well positioned just on the edge of town, high on a hill with a lovely view of the bay. The majority of sites have shut up shop already, or will have by the end Sept.

Pont-Aven was very interesting and more like a village in Alsace than Brittany. For those who are edumacated you will know of the Pont-Aven school and Gauguin and boy do they dine out on it. There must be 100 art galleries in the little town. Makes you wonder how they make a living unless everyone in France comes here to buy their art. There's also a museum of works of said artists.

Then of course there are the equally famous Galettes de Pont-Aven (over-priced but delicious sugary buttery biscuits) and lots of tins of local fishy stuff and algae salt etc.

That said a very enjoyable afternoon and a short walk (steep uphill) back to the aire.

Weather's been pleasant and warm but some rain coming and going in the week ahead.

Did a 5km walk today around the bay to Concarneau town and back to site. Nice little town, must be a tourist trap of note in full-on summer. Lovely harbour with fishing fleet and lots of yachts, cafe's on the corniche.

Enjoy, all those on the move!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

If you do consider looking at a Smart Car? Take a look at the Toyota IQ we've moved onto the IQ and it's quite superb in comparison to the Smart.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trip out today into the old town of Avignon 

Walked a fair bit

The hound ran 2 miles with the bike than rested in an air conditioned van , it was 30C outside , 16 in the van , which is why we have air con 

Took the free ferry back and walked along the river to the campsite

A lovely day, so we will will stay possibally a few days more , a dusty campsite with small pitches but so near to the old town

The reviews were not good but I don't know what the price is high season 
17€ ACSI will do us fine 

Tomorrow we are thinking of a bike ride around the island

A few photos

Oh and I forgot to say a little old lady punched me on a traffic light crossing , I've know idea what I did , but she really slapped and punched me , shouting all the time once we had crossed 

I guess she wasn't all there and I've no idea what I did to cause the attack

Thank goodness shadow wasn't with us

Some photos


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We visited the papal palace when in Avignon. Very interesting (they will let you spread your visit over a couple of days, in fact I think we went on 3 consecutive days) but I found myself getting really cross at the conspicuous consumption when I knew the poor peasants back in Ireland were denying themselves the basics in life to contribute to such excess.

I feel much the same way visiting some of the grand NT properties. Think I'm a communist at heart ;-)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally Jean or 

Maybe just a socialist, or humanist 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you got over your unprovoked attack Sandra? Was she crossing with you or against you? Very strange.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I worked for years with people who attacked without reason
Usually I understood the language
I had no idea what she was saying, shouting 
But whatever I did upset her 
She gave a hefty punch , but there wasn't much of her

Hey, it just added to the trip

I wish I could have understood , I wish I could have had the language to calm her

But I couldn't

And fortunately shadow wasn't there 

He would have had no problem in trying to understand , she attacked me , he would have attacked her

And she didn't deserve that 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've had chicken, bought ready cooked
Chips, fresh home made in beef dripping, and salad

Brilliant meal with wine 

And I know many are not interested in what we eat, or what I chat about

But hang on in 

Between I give you aires and campsite reviews

And even photos

And I'll answer all your queries 

Not bad for free
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A few photos from today

We crossed the bridge into Avignon walked a across the town and got the ferry back across the river

Very warm today, 30C


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> We've had chicken, bought ready cooked
> Chips, fresh home made in beef dripping, and salad
> 
> Brilliant meal with wine
> ...


Mmmm Albert's chips -- heaven sent! Great cooks - them people who have a town named after them. What a pleasure.

I made a crusty white loaf in the breadmaker this morning with French flour. Oh yummy - with butter with Sel de Noirmoutier crystals in it. Just to be a little more sensible (balancing the diet) I had a slice of boiled ham and some Lou Perou 'Perail' cheese with it. Now that is lovely! A sheep's milk, Brie style of cheese, flavourful, with a crusty skin and melty in the middle. Are you tasting this barryd???

Thank goodness the rains gone, yesterday was awful - cabin fever de luxe!

Glad to hear the feet are holding out Sandra!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds about perfect to me Viv

I hope you included some salad for a perfect balance:nerd:

I've had a lazyish day around the van, woke around 3am and that was me reading 

Cooked a load of stuffed veg so that's us sorted for a couple of days

Put a load of washing in, we only wear dark colours , so all goes in together 

Still in Avignon, alberts hooked on the little trains since Chartres :wink2:

So we have that to do 

Our trip yesterday orientated us to the town 

Shadow has had a good swim and run two miles with the bike with Albert 

I'd consider the open bus but we only have a maximum of 4 hrs at a time and that includes getting to the bus and getting back 

But we have air con to leave him in the van , which we used yesterday

Actually we are using it a night, the campsite has lights all night, badly placed for our pitch, and maybe every pitch

If the blinds are not drawn it shines directly into our raised bedroom windows,and roof light , so we can't keep them open as we prefer 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The showers here are fantastic, hot hot water, lift off shower heads so you don't need to wash your hair every time you shower

A well stocked shop, an open restaurant, open to non campers so doesn't close down out of season

Yes it's a bit tired and worn , dusty small pitches

But it's close to the old town, the free ferry a lovely walk along the river to deposit you next to the le pont d'Avignon 

The other direction across the bridge into the town

I'm falling in love with it 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> We've had chicken, bought ready cooked
> Chips, fresh home made in beef dripping, and salad
> 
> Brilliant meal with wine
> ...


Hi Sandra
I for one enjoy your posts, especially when your away.:smile2:

I think you are at the same campsite in Avignon that we were a few years ago.
The pitches are a bit tight between the trees and we had a job to get out if I 
remember correctly. The town is really nice,we loved it there.:smile2:

Keep the posts coming,just hope one day we will be able to roam France for longer
than two weeks.:serious:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> The showers here are fantastic, hot hot water, lift off shower heads so you don't need to wash your hair every time you shower
> 
> Sandra


Wear a shower cap Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just back from Avignon
Visited the Market of Les Halles d' Avignon, it has an imposing plant wall created by Patrick Blank, who apparently also created the one in Paris as well

All artisan local produce ( at artisan prices)! The spice and salt stall was a joy

Ate out at lunch then took the petite train for a tour around the old town, a very good day 
The photos I think are self explanatory, I havent worked out how to add a caption


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sandra,

To add text to your photos download Adobe Photoshop Express (free) from the App Store.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didnt buy any salt

I like my salts unadulterated from the different regions we travel through to compare 

But note in the last picture a ceramic dish

It's for grating galic and then adding olive oil to create a dip for bread or a dressing, I just knew Albert would eventually pay the 5€ for it, and he did 

Now I'm not boring but mean, I'd crush the garlic to a paste with a little salt , add oil and there you go

But I now have a little ceramic garlic grater :wink2::grin2:
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's only money! Little money at that! Cute though. I have a collection of singularly unsuccessful garlic crushers, but never seen one like that before! Lovely pics Sandra. name of campsite? Maybe you mentioned it further back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The campsite is Bagatelle 

Very close to Avignon old town 

One way steps and the bridge , the other a walk along the river to the free ferry

ACSI 17€

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

A garlic crusher that is excellent

Ikea 

I love mine but forgot to bring it

But Albert says this one will be brilliant 

Me I think it will be hard work 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So get Albert to work it - if he's "a man", he'll tell you it works a treat. Problem solved, no more smelly fingers/broken nails.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Knowing Albert - he'll just admit it's a crock, if it is.

Thanks, I've noted site in my book.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon it will work fine 

But so does salt and knife

But he cooks along side me

Viv those chips were sublime

I thought about you with every golden, fat, crisp chip I ate

Honest :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll make a packed lunch and the three of us will go out on a cycle ridealong the river

Not to fast so the hound won't tire, we will stop he can swim

Meant to be loads of tracts, on this spit of land , not much for cars so should be fine 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Really the garlic grater Sandra, I bought some on the Dordogne to take home as presents. Best way to take the skin off your knuckles!!

Maybe Albert will have more success.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt you'd skin your knuckles on this one jean, just grate the tips off your fingers >

Ikea stainless steel garlic press ....the way to go

Although as garlic lovers I throw the whole bulb unpeeled into casseroles or roasts

The smoked ones are brilliant

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a jar of garlic in brine, have no idea why I bought it or what to do with it :frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I have a jar of garlic in brine, have no idea why I bought it or what to do with it :frown2:


Drain the brine from the jar, sit yourself down in a comfortable chair in front of the television. Whilst watching your favourite programme devour the cloves one by one, just like a box of chocolates. Make sure you chew each clove 32 time so that all the juice is extracted.

What you do in the next few days is entirely in your capable hands, just as long as you can recall the memorable occasion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But, but I don´t particularly like garlic Drew, I suppose I could make a Gigantic pot of bolognese sauce, grind them up and chuck em in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan learn it 

Suck garlic that you have slow cooked in a casserole or roast 

Superb 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are moving on tomorrow

Possibally to st croix 

He can swim in the lake

He's ever so slightly wiffy of the Rhone 

But he's enjoyed it, and we enjoyed Avignon 

It was a good place to stay for convenience 

There are some free places under the bridge

Not very long and many Have got cars parked in them

As always 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan learn it
> 
> Suck garlic that you have slow cooked in a casserole or roast
> 
> ...


Then my skin will smell of it :frown2:. I knew someone years ago who used to take garlic tablets every day, I could smell him coming half an hour before he reached my door. Nowadays the garlic tablets no longer make you smell of the stuff, but real garlic does. I wonder if Ray (Nipper) eats garlic. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally Jan

Frankly my dear I don't give a damm

Sandra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, is there not an aire in the middle of the bus park, last time we went,it was towards the back, just where the free bus stopped, it was great, out of the van and on the bus, right into the gate, opposite side to the camp site.

mags


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll check mags

Albert has cycled all round, there are some free parking with free bus signs on the map but they seem to be closed off and empty I wonder if it's only in season when the bus runs ?

Will look tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for that sandra, its one of our favourite places, as you come across the bridge with the town behind, the campsite is on the right, and further on the left, sort of down and round, there used to be a huge car park, with at the back the stop for the free bus, and next to that the parking for motorhomes, further along the road, there used to be an aire, but a lot further away from the town.

mags


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I asked them to save a lake view spot on the aire at st croix for you sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fed up 
Just wrote a long post with photos and lost the lot

I've now idea how to get it back , ruined a lovely day 

I'll try again
Barry you will need to wait 

Took a detour to Fontaine de Vaucluse 

The source of the river Sorgue 

It's beautiful, the river is crystal clear 
The old water mill powered by a waterwheel uses the same methods to handmake paper as was made in the 15C 

Walked up to the suorce, it must be magnificent in the spring, filling the rock cave

You could climb down but it was a bit to rocky for me

Decided to stay o the aire , 10€ 80 includes elec and taxes

But it was 4 € for the card which lets you in and out at all other PASS' ETAPES , AND YOU NEEDED THAT TO GET IN 

Shadow has been swimming in the crystal clear water, so hopefully has washed the Rhone out of his coat 
Will photos sepretly in case I lose it all again 

Mags we passed the parking because we took a wrong turn, seems it's still there


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well obviously not I'll use nay own MIFI tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Fed up
> Just wrote a long post with photos and lost the lot
> 
> I've now idea how to get it back , ruined a lovely day
> ...


We were there just a few weeks ago Sandra but we stayed at Gourdes. If you haven't been its a lovely village and well worth a stopover. It's only a few miles from you.

There is an aire that's walkable for the village and s wild spot that's free a mile outside. Lovely area. year in Provence is based around that area


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here a few photos of Fountaine de Vaucluse 
Maybe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Fed up
> Just wrote a long post with photos and lost the lot
> 
> I've now idea how to get it back , ruined a lovely day


I feel for you Sandra. The other night I spent more than an hour catching up on my travel blog email for family n friends. When I moved away from the app to check something Gmail said Saved as draft, as it normally does. Gmail lied!! It lost every word of my update :-(

I brought the tablet with Bluetooth keyboard to the lovely terrace for coffee n typing with more than one finger. 'Connect to a power source.....'

Not meant to be


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you have a text edit or a note pad?
If I have a long report I first type onto the text edit then copy and paste.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Before going to another page I save to my "Send Later" file. I have lost too many pages not to now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What is this chap doing Sandra?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Do you have a text edit or a note pad?
> If I have a long report I first type onto the text edit then copy and paste.


Yea, I used to do that on here when everything was so unstable but kinda got out of the habit. Need to get back into it by the look of things - not for here I might ght add, at least I haven't had problems for a while. 


raynipper said:


> Before going to another page I save to my "Send Later" file. I have lost too many pages not to now.
> 
> Ray.


Is that in Gmail Ray? How do you do that?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Yea, I used to do that on here when everything was so unstable but kinda got out of the habit. Need to get back into it by the look of things - not for here I might ght add, at least I haven't had problems for a while.
> 
> Is that in Gmail Ray? How do you do that?


Actually Jean it's on AOL but I would assume Gmail would have a similar function. Will take a look.

Just looked and can't see that option in gmail. Sorry.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In the Gmail app it's supposed to save as a draft any time you move away from what you're doing, and it usually does. Grrr!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> What is this chap doing Sandra?


I believe he is making paper Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It must be a special paper for art or something ?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, making paper, Milly. He dips the frame into a vat of paper pulp. The water drains out through a fine mesh and it is left to dry. They make paper this way for artists and manuscripts and suchlike.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The things I learn on this forum, not always one thing new a day, sometimes 2 things a day.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's just very beautiful paper, Jan ,some with lavender flowers and tiny ferns embossed in it 

They also print old maps, poems etc 

Today we visited Gorges, it looks fantasticly scenic on approach, as all the publicity photos show

But I thought old town a bit nondescript, the steep cobbled streets were I'm sure a work of art, but killers to walk, the Tourist information walking route map was uninspiring, although we didn't do the long one 

But those who maybe were able to walk further may disagree with me, so don't let me put anyone off 

I didn't photograph anything 

8 € to park near to the old town in a MH , you could stay the night for that and there is a borne , but you need to pay for drinking water, 2€ for 15 min 

No shade, sloping pitches , not a lot for the hound, it's a car park 

So we turned about and drove back to La Sorguette campsite, L'Isle sur le Sorgue, on the river so the hound can swim in crystal water

Tomorrow is another day 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I expect you watched him make some paper.

Don´t tell me about cobbles, our drive is made of them, our fault, we thought they looked good, well they did 12 years ago and then the stuff they are set in starts to wash away and its terrible to walk on, I hate it, we are trying to find an alternative.
Hans says he is glad to hear we are not the only ones who put the dogs first, after all it is their holiday as well and you have said many times if he is happy so are you, we think the same, I think you know that though.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes , Fontaine de Vaucluse and L'Isle sur la Sorgue are very beautiful places, don't know which direction you are heading but if it's West don't miss les Cascades de Sautadet at La Roque sue Ceze, also stunningly beautiful and plenty of places for the dog to swim, also there is a Camping Car Park there just like the one at Fontaine de Vaucluse


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Jan we did watch him making paper

We didn't buy any

Once upon a time when I wrote letters to special people I might have, just for the joy of it, but they are long ago dead 

And I no longer write letters

Maybe I should have bought some to write a letter to my beloved grandkids at special times , but I didn't 

Gretchibald I'll check those up

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well thehound has had a great swim

Albert was a bit worried because he wouldn't come back, he'd lost is stick it was swept downstream 

Doesn't like to give up on his stick but eventually did 

A happy and contented dog

As opposed to a hot hound in Gorges , with no where to walk him 

He doesn't like to walk with us in towns, it's hot and we are to slow for him , and he lets us know it 

We may stay another day, the advantage is if we leave him in the van it will be air conditioned 

Sandra


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

I have just enjoyed skipping through these posts Sandra, you paint a beautiful picture of your travels with your treasured hound. I'm new to this forum and am already hooked and waiting for the next installment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan, just for you


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

After several lovely sunny and warm days it's absolutely tipping it down in the dordogne today. Had a smashing day yesterday kayaking, swimming in the river and scootering about. Grim now though and mrs d wants to go to sarlat market! 

I would prefer a scrabble or movie afternoon until the pub opens.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful weather here Barry 

Will stay another night by the river but need to find a supermarket , weve run out of chicken

The hound had sirloin steak and rice last night and whilst we can buy that from alberts brother cheaper than chicken here in France and we've got plenty in the freezer I'm not sure it will do his digestion any good long term 

Hope that is just a passing rain storm and the weather improves again

Yesterday was hot and today promises the same
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its going to be just today but a lot cooler Sandra then up to low 20s. We will be slowly moving north soon though anyway. Going to try and see a bit of "new" between Limoges and the Loire as there isn't much left in France we haven't seen. Wondered about Poitiers as its twinned with my old home town Darlington 

May go to Samuer on the Loire possibly.

Where are you now exactly, are you going to st croix


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah, more paper making. I remember a junior school visit to a similar place, my overwhelming memory is of the smell. I did leave with some rather fancy more paper too.


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Note paper, not more paper.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you sent your rain this way Barry 

Needed to shop 

By the time we got back pouring down, but warm

So we will stay another day, I need to count the water wheels 

At l'isle sur la sourgue 

A lovely campsite, four to a pitch surrounded by hedges

Our in our case two of the four are chalets , empty 

Showers hot 

I'd recommend it

ACSI 17 €

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Walked into the old town, market day absolutely chock ablock with people

Loads of stalls,as the author of a "year in Provence " said the only thing you can't get on that market is a bargain !!

Lovely atmosphere but unfortunately the stalls mostly blocked the view of the canals that meander across the town centre, still it was a good day

I bought some loose capers, I love those, big and juicy and some olive tapinades, goats cheese, plain and dried tomato , and a pack of of six assorted 

Barry compt cheese was 98€ a kilo, so I guess it depends how long it's aged 

Took shadow for his swim when we got back after sharing fifteen minutes in his air con van 

Bought some fresh sardines yesterday and I'm going to make the hot potato mix for sale on the hot chicken stalls today, potatoes, those ready cooked whole potatoes vacuumed packed, onions ,garlic, chopped tomato and parsley, they looked amazing and I recon they will go well with sardines 

Will use my little garlic grater dish to grate a clove of garlic and fill with olive oil to dip bread 

Managed to walk the mile and a half to the town and the same back + walking around the market, should have used the electric bike but I chickened out , it's so long so I rode it, ok I'm a wuss, a very stiff wus and I'm anxious as I can't get on and off easily 

A few pictures , tomorrow we are heading for lake St croix , to that spot Barry has saved tor us 

Has anybody got the French passion book ?, we forgot ours and we love to visit a lavender farm somewhere slightly to the east of Moustiers sainte marie

We may remember its location as we get nearer, but l like to by my lavender oil there , and stay next to the horse trough with running water with the scent of lavender all around

They have a small factory but it's usually closed when we get there 

Anyway if any can help


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops Jan 

Get to work, shadows swimming sideways 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Whoops Jan
> 
> Get to work, shadows swimming sideways
> 
> Sandra


Here ya go.
Has he got a muzzle on?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, it's a head halter Jan 

It just means he can't use his chest to pull 

He's very strong and the head halter means he cannot pull on the lead should something take his fancy 

Or even attack him if on a lead 

Unclipped he's totally free

Note he has a stick in his mouth

Worry not it's not a muzzle Jan 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

€98 a kg for Comte!! Was its stuffed with truffles or something? 

18-24 months is my favourite. €16 a kg in Jura but I've paid less than €20 elsewhere. Some of these markets and especially where you are a bit of a torust rip off I think. Annecy and Gourdes are the same.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we didn't buy any Barry 

The last time I boutght it at the supermarket I wasn't that impressed, thought it a bit hard 

You do have to be careful though

The goats cheese we bought at the factory is lovely and you'd think at the factory cheaper,

Not so 

2€ cheaper at the supermarket for the same thing

It's often a tourist trap 

But hey we are on holiday

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought it was something like a Micky Mouse muzzle, yes of course I say the stick and how he´s enjoying himself.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing Micky mouse about it Jan 

It's quite expensive and specialised , made to measure 

If he lunges at anything whist on a collar , be it an irritating snarling little dog who knows no better 

He can use his powerful neck and chest muscles 

On the halter Albert does not have to control the pull of his powerful neck and chest muscles 

It turns shadows head towards Albert if he pulls 

So he's under control 

Same when he runs with the bike , he's a big dog and we are not getting any younger or stronger 

In a perfect world no dog would growl or attack him ,and if it did he would turn the other cheek , but he doesn't follow that philosophy 

If he is excited to get somewhere faster than we can walk it steadies his pace to match ours , without that constant pulling and taunt lead 

He should walk at heel obey every command as our other shepherds have

But

He is a hound from hell

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually barry I don't think it was

Albert says it was 

I think it was only 58€ a kilo :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Posted on the wrong thread

What's new then ?

Here we go again , thread 

Ain't repeating it here 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well having limped up hills , stopping all the way to cool the engine 

We arrived at a small village, Allemagne-en- Provence

A delightful little very French village with a large chateau, unfortunately only open to groups of 15 or more

Not a tourist thing in site, a tiny bread shop in a back street , a couple of restrauants one closed but open as a bar and very little else

Free night on the village square, toilet, water

A couple of photos 
Nb the village bins are near so if it's bin emptying day.....

It wasn't for us


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glad you at least found a village :laugh: had visions of you stuck half way up a mountain.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan we were stuck time and again with no choice and not in the safest of places 

Surprised the hazards didn't wear out

Any way we are now at Ste Croix du verdon on the aire 

Parked overlooking the lake at Barry's spot for lunch 

Then drove down to the lake car park ,no charge , it's out of season ,although we didn't park on the car park but under the trees

Shadow had his swim and we returned now close to the pebbled wall, no view of the lake , but private for us and the hound as we like it
8€ a night, 2€ for 10 min of drinking water, toilet emptying + toilet and grey water dump 

I expect they wil collect the charge tomorrow morning 

A few photos


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That looks a lovely spot Sandra.

I can sympathise with you having to stop again and again - happened to me when she kept going into limp mode, very debilitating. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pleasant evening , tucked away out of sight , cooking on the BBQ 

Against the wall

No one has come near , all want a view of the lake 

I'm happy with this rather lovely wall and trees

Tomorrow morning we will return to the beach, shadow will swim , and we will move on to ???

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They normally collect the money on an evening Sandra so you may have got a freebee! 

Good bar along the front. Not the restaurant you can see from the aire., just beyond.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes they did Barry, 8€

It is a lovely spot but the walk down to the beach, and back on a very steep road is not for the faint hearted, we drove down 

Moving on today but not too far

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We just pulled into a wild spot 

Shadow is off on a path between lavender with Albert 

It's just a spot in trees close to a quiet road 

It will be fine for tonight 

Lovely breeze 

Shadow swam in the lake before we left , we brushed him earlier and cut out any matted hair , and burrs 

He's not going to win any shows , magnificent he no longer is 

But the hound is on holiday 

And loving it 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like you are having a great time and finding some great places to stop.:smile2:
We are off to France again the end of October and looking for the sun and ideas where 
to go,but only have a week!:frown2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like you're having a great holiday Sandra. Fantastic!!!

I got tired of Brittany's miserable weather and 4* campsites behaving like 2*'s, plus my son is probably off to Brussels to work any day now, so I changed my ferry route (& date) to Roscoff-Plymouth and after a long drive I'm back in Norwich. Patches of rain and wind but the sun is now burning my legs so think I'll take a stroll (on the bus) to town. Got a few things I need to buy.

I stopped off in Chilcompton (Somerset) to visit my favourite quilt shop and then (me and Tom too) spent an hour trying to get out of the maze of narrow country lanes and on to the M4. I think all the ancient signposts have been blown around by the wind and are no longer pointing where they are supposed to! 

Observations: diesel at e1,22 is only a few cents less than £1,17 (Plymouth ASDA). C&CC site charge for 1 senior £10-11 compared to e13-15 for something marginally habitable in France. No wonder I saw far less UK mohos on French roads and sites this year. 

Bonne route and enjoy all those still out there!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have arrived in Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, a truely beautiful village

Walked up the very steep rd to the village and wandered round the streets, admired the waterfalls and the lovely church

Didn't walk up to the church on the cliff side this visit, once was enough and we were younger then!!!

Weather is lovely, not to hot but shorts and tee shirt warm 

On the aire, 7.50€ plus 2 € for water, not cheap, we were going to move on after we came back from the village but a shady spot in the corner under the trees came vacant so we decided to stay and drive the short distance to the lake tomorrow morning for the hound to swim before we move on 

Not risking the route des cretes this time with a dodgy leak, a shame because I like to see the vultures 

It definately isn't cheap Viv and some of the campsites are not really that good, everything closed down, but still priced at 17€ plus tax, but then I don't know what the high season price is

Anyway a few photos


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And for those of you 
Who have been before
Our like me 

Love the star stretched between the cliffs 
It's not a great photo

But there it is, a gold star, on a wire , hundreds of feet high between two rocky Craig's above the village


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A better one

Giving perspective


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ll soon have to start charging for this service >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll pay you Jan 

Don't why some turn sideways

Anyway that dot is the star , stretched on wire between the cliffs 

It's gold and and an icon you never forget

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We were there too this year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:Come on my first photo was better

It's a bit special though 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

ha ha , I like video clips better , assume this is where you were staying.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep 
We are tucked away in the corner a lovely shaded bit

We seek shade for the hound

14 vans on tonight 
Tomorrow is market day

So we may stay and visit it 

But it's a long way up again for ancient knees:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to read about your overheating problems , wondering then if you are planning to avoid the mountain routes homeward. Anyway here is just a suggestion, one of the nicest places we visited this year, plenty of places for the dog to swim and one of those 10euro camping car parks only a couple of hundred yards away. Cascades du Sautadet at Roque sur Ceze.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We will look at that tomorrow

We are not avoiding hills as now we know to check the coolant levels frequently 

And tomorrow will put In a sealant for leaks, hopefully it will work

But if not we will top up coolant frequently 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We looked it up but unfortunately it was in the wrong direction for us, next trip G 

Well yesterday was one of those days we all have from time to time

Left moustiers heading for lac de Serra poncon, via Riez 

At Riez our road was closed for resurfacing, a detour sign , went round in circles, no further signs set off again and the road was becoming increasingly familiar and we ended back further away than we had started that morning 

We then took a road that cut across hoping it a shorter detour back, a beautiful road but we may have well done the route des cretes, narrow, twisting, switchbacks, fortunately we met no other cars ( I wonder why) the rad weld seems to have sorted out the leak and I found a small lavender distillery outlet and bought 1lr of pure lavender oil

Spent the night at la javie , outside the campsite which was closed, next to the river which was almost dry rock base

From there took the D900 in part the Napolean route, a truely beautiful road, made more so by the brilliant colours of the trees in autumn foliage 

Arrived at the aire at Savines le lac, 9.50€ including elec, but be warned you need a very long lead to reach it from all but a few places, an easy short walk into the town and it's said a beach 

The lake is lovely but very low , obviously a very dry summer 

We wished we had pulled in some of the wild spots higher upwhich were near the water

We didn't stay and drove further round to a wide parking spot with a not too steep path down to the lake, a bit of road noise but fine for us

Pictures from la javie a parking outside the closed campsite


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The D900 and the lake, I don't think the lake will show as I videoed it on the drive down


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats odd Sandra. The D900 passes near us and ends up at Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a good idea, all those little toilets on the mountain >

Looks super. 
The diversion sounds familiar, no sign to tell you where to go, we´ve met a few.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right 

The D900 goes to barcelonnette and into Italy 

We are a long long way from you 

We are now on the n94 heading towards Gap

Or will be tomorrow 

Towards Grenoble 

We can see Your D900 on the map but ours is over here 

Hugges Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> What a good idea, all those little toilets on the mountain >
> 
> Looks super.
> The diversion sounds familiar, no sign to tell you where to go, we´ve met a few.


Jan how wrong can you be

They are prayer stations leading up to the chapel of notre dame on the hill top

It was a series of oratoria

But it would be some serious walker who could make it to the top

I struggled to the second one

But it fascinates me that some one built all those on a steep hillside

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The road is busy and noisy, but I think it's getting quieter now

And you need to Rember we don't necessarily do towns 

We rarely eat out 

I think the aire would be great for those who do, providing you have a long lead to reach the electric, cos you've paid for it 

Here is free but that's not our goal either

We need somewhere where we can conveniently walk the hound, swim if possible 

And it's possible here

A truely beautiful area Not where we are, but just down the path lies the lake 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well a hard day
We realised we needed to pass grenoble

But no emission sticker

Sunday free we hoped , it seems it was as we got through

We are now on a beautiful lake, the only campsite open 

Parked directly on the lake,a large pitch , but dogs forbidden on the beach, fair enough 700 metres down they can swim

15.60 a night , a beautiful spot 

Was anxious to get home 

But 
Weather good this week 

We are tired, a truely lovely site I'll tell you tomorrow where it is

So we will rest for a while 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Know you are heading home but here is another suggestion for you which might be enroute. Palais Ideal at Hauterives.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now G 

It's a bit far away now we're on our way back, and don't want to tangle with Lyons 
should have got the emission sticker but forgot 

Tired and contented 

But we are back in May

How much would would you charge to plot our route ?

Remembering we don't have a scooter, and dodgy knees 

Loved all your suggestions 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are on Lac De Paladru
The lake and beach directly outside our pitch

Green with trees and grass on the higher tiered pitches

Here next to the lake gravel 

We have had fabulous weather , still in shorts and tee shirts 

Evenings cool 

Just the way I like it 

The hound has run on the grass which surrounds the beach , don't if that's legal but interpreted the sign to mean beach i.e. Sandy beach , near the lake 

We walked him Half a mile to swim , south out of the campsite , he loved it 

There is not a soul near us anyway 

Perfect 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> We are on Lac De Paladru
> The lake and beach directly outside our pitch
> 
> Green with trees and grass on the higher tiered pitches
> ...


What's the name of the site you are on Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Were on camping le Bord du lac

On the eastern side of the lake near to Charavines

Lovely site , view below from our pitch


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

strangely enough no swimming in the lake

There are boats on it

Dogs presumably can swim as the campsite owner told us where to go to let him swim 

A lovely spot, the water is crystal ( he still whiffs a bit though) 

A lovely path to wander a while around the lake, a lot of the lakeside is privately owned though


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:How much Jan??

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Half a crown so far.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You're a gem gal 

Will be rubbing shadow with essential oil of lavender later 

Have a fabric deodorant that I'm spraying on his kylies 

Boasts of hundreds of bubbles that burst on movement over 12 hrs 

Two tiny kittens here that I'm feeding, I'm not sure where the mother is, they are obviously weaned 

A tin of mackerel in oil for lunch, a bit of shadows chicken and rice this evening methinks 

Someone comes every few days to feed them and was worried because the mother had a wound on her leg and she hasn't seen here for a couple of days 

A cleaning day today, broken by taking shadow for a swim

Beds changed, washing done and about dry now, no dryer on the site , fridge stripped and cleaned, and alberts washed all the windows outside, the outside and roof of the van is filthy, but it will keep till we get home 

Lovely evening, sun still shining, we've been so lucky with the weather , still in shorts and tee shirts but I guess that will change the further north we go

Ready for home now, but this three night stop on the lake has refreshed us 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The kittens


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a new best friend at the aire in Asolo - a lovely young cat who was obviously accustomed to being adored - and being allowed in the MHs (she didn't get in mine.)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The mum arrived today

Ileft them chicken, a little steak and rice and a prayer for their wellbeing 

gorgeous little things , still timid but happy to wait wait for their meals
Was wrong about the swimming in the lake ,spoke to the owner 

It's just there was no lifeguard and they put up the notices , but you could swim but no one is watching

The water is cold, 16 % , but she said June it's warm

The hound never noticed as he swam 

Now at , can't remember, a few glasses of wine, an unexpected destination ,a beautiful royal monastery and church 

We walked around it, no restrictions 

Tomorrow we will pay the 8€ to visit before we continue on our way

Theyare renovating it a brilliant job, and now its lit up 

On a free aire, yards away 

A few photos to taunt you till morning


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now that's a spectacular location. I've bookmarked it for future reference!

It's great that you're having such lovely weather. Enjoy and safe home!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice in France, innit Sandra.??

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It surely is Ray 

But England , Scotland , wales and Ireland are also spectacular 

It's just guaranteeing the weather

We have been so lucky 

Still in shorts and tee shirts, with the benefits of cool evenings

But this Lancashire lass is beginning to miss her winter , log fires, closed curtains , and her family 

And home is calling 

And for me that's the gift of travelling

The call to home , knowing I have a home to call me 

It's where I belong with those special to me 

And I'm on my way 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok , we are at Bourg- en -Bresse 

Monastery Royal de Brou 

A free aire is stones throw from the monastery , free

It's lit up and delightful to wander around 

It's a beautiful quiet evening 

Possibally closer than we prefer to other vans 

But we are loving it

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was there on the way down - lovely stop.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here ya go Barry. This will get you up those mountains...................................

https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/1318317086.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Here ya go Barry. This will get you up those mountains...................................
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/1318317086.htm?ca=4_s
> 
> Ray.


€45k for a tiny box,
Looks like a currys van or something. 

I just need a beefed up super Kontiki


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

quit ruining my thread you plebs >

:grin2::grin2:

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we're still here

Bought a ticket this morning 8€ but only had an hour before it closed but the ticket lasted all day so returned at 3

I can't believe someone carved all those intricate stone 3 dimensional carvings

Or those exquisite wood carvings

I could look at them for hours 
We were asked to leave at five, didn't even know it was 5

Mesmerised by watching on a video the painstaking removal of failed parts of the stained glass windows to replace them

Beautiful place, well to me it was 

A few photos, but it won't do it justice


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's not me its that Raymundo.

Got much warmer here in the Loire now. I'm sat here with the windows open in just a t shirt and pants. 

Set to be 26c over the weekend. Typical once we are on the way home. Should hopefully get the kayak out on the Loire tomorrow or Saturday. Ferry booked a week on Saturday so might have a couple of days around Wissant and have a go at the channel.

When Are you home Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh s***

Jan they've gone sideways again 

Must owe 10 shillings by now

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> It's not me its that Raymundo.
> 
> Got much warmer here in the Loire now. I'm sat here with the windows open in just a t shirt and pants.
> 
> ...


Your just trying to work me up
Just in pants >
My toy boy

Home is when we get there

Hospital appointment on the 24 th

But Megs opens post

Last scan was clear

And the last metastasis was 11 months ago

The longest yet 
Megs failed her driving test again , heartbroken yesterday but ok today

We will get her a car when we return she can't really practise on ours as it's automatic

She's actually really good when she drives with Albert

So she needs her own familiar car

Has a job in law, starts November , really needs a car it's south Manchester

But hey someone's missing us :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Oh s***
> 
> Jan they've gone sideways again
> 
> ...


I´ll do it in the morning 0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why does it happen Jan and how do I turn them?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Why does it happen Jan and how do I turn them?
> 
> Sandra


Good morning Sandra, even on holiday, like me, you still can't sleep till late.
I have no idea how it happens as I don't know the iPad 
To turn it I save your little picture to photos, turn it clockwise and same procedure to add it to my thread.
Perhaps someone else can help with the why and how you can turn it yourself, but I don't mind helping you, being a pensioner I can do with the extra pocket money :grin2:
For the past week I have been fighting with this new (to me) smartphone, it's worse than learning to use a computer, everything is so small and fiddly.
We don't have your weather here, this morning it is sunny, but windy and only about 15c during the day.
Picking up the repaired Navajo this afternoon, have missed it :frown2: and it's only been away since Monday.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm happy with anything but wet weather in the motorhome Jan 

And heavy wind, although alberts put new door catches on so at least the door stays open rather than slamming shut

I think that the design of our door is not good, trying to hold onto it when opening in windy conditions is a feat of brute strength, even for Albert, it's a flimsy curve of plastic, we should I think consider putting a second grip handle inside

In Scotland we were worried that the wind would take it off its hinges every time we opened it from inside in the wind

Was it the wing mirror repair?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Why does it happen Jan and how do I turn them? Sandra


It seems to be an Apple thing Sandra.
Any pics sent to me from Apple users end up randomly aligned. As Jan says I find I have to 'save' them and then am able to turn them upright.
Another annoying Apple habit is to send pictures at an enormous size. Downloading can tale several minutes and then all you can initially see is some vivid nasal hair or ear lobe of the subject.
Again I have to 'save' them to be able to see the whole picture rather than a small segment.
It is possible to reduce the pixels and size of most phones and tablets but Apple users don't seem to have found out how.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not the mirror, we have another plan for that, it's the black tape on the right side at the back where I had an argument with a rock in May.
One of the first things Hans did was to make a stay open door holder, bloody stupid doors that don't fold right back onto the van wall. Best catch was on our last Charisma caravan, that was locked back until the catch was pulled, it wouldn't work on our type of door though because it doesn't fold right back.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I must contradict you there Ray, I have no trouble sending decent sized pictures to anyone and I have an Apple Mac desktop, I'm sure the laptop/notebooks work the same.
When you put a picture onto the email at the top right you can alter the size of the picture, there are 4 sizes. I am on the Kindle so can't give you a sample, but if you want I can do so later.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Jan, I'm no Apple user or expert. But it does seem to only be Apple senders where the pics end up on my PC 13 meggapixels and disorientated.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*First I´ll do my propper job.*

My employers pictures >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Send these to your apple user friends Ray*

I´ts so easy when you know how 0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

P.S. The picture has to be on the email before the notice to resize appears.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> It seems to be an Apple thing Sandra.
> Any pics sent to me from Apple users end up randomly aligned. As Jan says I find I have to 'save' them and then am able to turn them upright.
> *Another annoying Apple habit is to send pictures at an enormous size.* Downloading can tale several minutes and then all you can initially see is some vivid nasal hair or ear lobe of the subject.
> Again I have to 'save' them to be able to see the whole picture rather than a small segment.
> ...


This is not an Apple habit, *it is down to the user not knowing his machine,* it is possible to resize all pictures before sending.

Please don't keep on about how bad Mac computers are until you have owned one, yes they are expensive, but we have 24/7 free telephone support as well as friendly technical teams in the Apple Stores plus the fact we don't require anti-virus programmes.

Drew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm saying what I get. Sorry if Apple users can't take criticism.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> This is not an Apple habit, *it is down to the user not knowing his machine,* it is possible to resize all pictures before sending.
> 
> Please don't keep on about how bad Mac computers are until you have owned one, yes they are expensive, but we have 24/7 free telephone support as well as friendly technical teams in the Apple Stores plus the fact we don't require anti-virus programmes.
> 
> Drew


I think I explained the cure as far as emailing photos are concerned Drew, we can´t help it if we are brilliant learning a new system, Sandra will confirm that :grin2: (sorry, I had to add the smiley this time)
I wish you would give me this telephone number because my 3 year free help has expired and I sometimes need a little help, coz I´m not that brilliant.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> OK Jan, I'm no Apple user or expert. But it does seem to only be Apple senders where the pics end up on my PC 13 meggapixels and disorientated.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, PM me an email address & let me send you some pictures.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Ray, PM me an email address & let me send you some pictures.
> 
> Drew


As I alredy had Rays email I have sent him a few pictures on medium Drew.
Now I will send him one of each size.
There on the way Ray.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan.
I see now that it can be done. So my other Apple friends and family need to get their act together.
My 'Hi-Tech' Nephew who is always banging on about Apple quality says he just doesn't have time to orientate pics before sending. Also my son.
But my sis in law and other friends just send em willy nilly. They will never get it right.

Ray.
p.s. Yes Jan a large one. But somehow my in laws can send something I just can't see without saving and viewing in another file.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Jan.
> I see now that it can be done. So my other Apple friends and family need to get their act together.
> My 'Hi-Tech' Nephew who is always banging on about Apple quality says he just doesn't have time to orientate pics before sending. Also my son.
> But my sis in law and other friends just send em willy nilly. They will never get it right.
> ...


Now you know how to do it you can tell the wizz kids its simple and takes no time at all, if you can´t take the examples off here then I will sed them to you the same way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Jan. But have you ever tried to tell a younger wizz kid how to do anything. It's always met with "Out of the ark Granddad" and their way is always "The way forward"..????

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I'm saying what I get. *Sorry if Apple users can't take criticism.*
> 
> Ray.


Ray, Please don't generalise, I for one Apple user can take all the criticism that you throw, I also believe "young Jan' can take as much as myself, but having said that we must be allowed to defend ourselves.

I don't think I have ever criticised a Microsoft user personally, I have no time for their operating system having used it before Apple Mac came onto the scene.

Having tried an Apple computer many years ago, I got hooked. I therefore speak as someone who has used both systems. I also firmly believe that most computer problems are caused by the user not understanding the system and not the computer itself. Most users can't resist "Having a look at and altering various settings that they know nothing about".


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your dead right about that last bit Drew. All the clients I have bother with are the "fiddlers". Those that don't fiddle or download shed loads of crap from the internet never have any issues. Mind you I don't make much money out of them


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> My employers pictures >


Back to the thread now.
See Sandra, your not the only one who disrupts threads, that Ray and Drew are good at it, not me though.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ha ha Jan, 

Really don't mind, as I said it's not just my thread

Any way we are in Besancon, on an aire, close to the town centre

Haven't been in yet will go this morning 

We had a nice view all evening but another van has come in late last night

Not a problem as we are moving on after lunch tomorrow 

7 € all services, but quiet it's not, that maybe because it's surrounded by the university, and it's Friday night
Noisy non people these Uni students :grin2:

Also the tram runs directly outside our van

But we enjoyed people watching yesterday evening, and as I tend to go to bed early I had a few hrs sleep before the night clubs? released their charges !! >

Weather still fantastic, I can't believe how lucky we have been 

Thanks for the pictures Jan, tomorrow I'll try taking them on the Sqare setting on the camara to see if that changes anything, because some are the right way round it may be those

If not megs will I'm sure know how to do it and can show me when we get home

Don't these students ever sleep? :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure about the time setting on this forum

Says 01.51, it's actually 03. 52

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning Sandra

Besancon is quite a pretty city, especially the old part. I liked it. Nice market. I stayed at the site out of town, with a convenient tram service. Not the easiest city to drive through/around though.

My last weekend in Norwich. Weather today 20 degrees and sunny, 22 in London!! I asked for it especially because my daughter-in-law and her sister are coming over from SA to visit their Mum, just for a week.

Looks like it will last a bit longer for you too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was a pretty Viv 

The astronomical clock was in some ways disappointing, I hadn't expected it to be hidden away upstairs in a tiny room

Charged 3.50€ Each 

If your French is fluent , fantastic , the young girl explained everything and obviously knew it well, we had a piece if paper saying very little 

Difficult to photograph because the room is so small , found myself wondering how tours manage 

If you visit St Jeans church , ask were it is because there didn't seem to any signs to the door leading up the stairs to it, luckily we found someone who knew

Well we know who conceived such a thing but the mind boggles 

Market day in Besancon, always seems to be market day when we find a town, clothing etc rather than food

Anyway we are now in Metz, the aire outside the campsite, which unfortunately is closed 

Now this is a weird aire

The whole place just beyond the aire is full of gypsy caravans

Not a problem except I've never seen such small delapidated caravans on mass, no way could they be towed

And I'm watching the rats running across the parking area to the river, again normal, they live on the river

But there is no water, no toilet emptying just a drain.....enough said

We are full of water, empty of grey water and toilet so not a problem 

Anyway a few picture from Besancon

Would like to see the windows in the cathedral tomorrow ,no idea yet of the distance


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The last picture is the view from our pitch on the aire

Minus the noisy students, they came later>

And even later or earlier depending how your view of 4am + :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Besancon is where Michelle ended up in hospital this year early on having a kidney stone removed. I didn't like the place but the hospital was superb. 

There is an excellent free aire on a massive grassy field a few miles to the east near a museum


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A few miles is nothing Barry if you have transport 

For us it's the difference between seeing something or nothing other than a field 

I wouldn't return, but if I passed again I'd call in 

The town was interesting, the old houses great

Padlocks secured to the bridge, keys thrown into the river signifying undying love

Knowing what I know

I'd have kept a spare key

Just in case>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We walked in to Metz to view the cathedral with its stained glass windows and wasn't disappointed

Loved the Chagal windows, but then again I would wouldn't I 

Scenes from the Old Testament 

Now in Arlen , Belgium 

A beautiful ACSI campsite , with a proviso, completely green spacious grass pitches for caravans

The pitches for motorhomes on gravel are more like an aire , prob twice as big but no more, I'd call it a stop over , water electric on pitch 
17€ + 2.30 € tax 

But they have masses of pots of geraniums, red in full bloom , fantastic

We have an appointment with the vet,300 metres in the morning 

So we may or not move on tomorrow, we have 5 days , 241 miles to Calais 

Two days after to reach home with a stopover in Peterborough 

And we are trying to pace ourselves

From bolting home as soon as possible 

We have been known to do 400 miles + in one go when the call home was strong

Look away now Ploddy 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A few photos of today in Metz 

Could be anyway around

I'd recommend it, a lovely town, not that far from the aire but I believe there is a bus close by if you want to venture further

And a petite train that runs from the cathedral on the hour 

Ours was a whistle stop


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wife has another nephew lives in Loupmont F-55300 just outside Metz.
Handy as his wife is German and the kids speak three languages fluently.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to try all photos on square 

The problem is I can't identify them later 

We sat through most of the mass in the cathedral today although I couldn't understand the lessons they had a female choirister , lovely voice

So brought back memories of our journey to Israel when I couldn't understand French or Latin 

And sometimes I mourne days gone by 

When I was young, and faith was strong

Still, it's 

Strong enough to hold that grip on me 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Staying another night 

Vet 100 yds down from the campsite, virtually neighbours, passport sorted 30€

The campsite 
Camping "official" Arlen 
Route de Bastogne
Very convenient on route home

A couple of photos


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Should say camping "officiel" Arlon 

So well tended ,green green grass , beautiful , the bar area looks lovely, next to the pool , which is of course closed 

Although the restaurant and bar is still open and certainly comparable to prices we've seen elsewhere for meals 

A lovely convenient place to stop over 

Or even stop for a while

They do a shuttle service " freely and happily"for those without transport, broken down or in big motorhomes , to the town 

Well certainly use it again if we come this route into or out of France 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And free WIFI

Good reception 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I see you have a clapper step, does Shadow get on/in/out alright with it ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He doesn't use it

Just leaps in , no problem 

Heis now in , now, fed watered and settled down for the night 
I'm in bed 

Will read a while, or maybe awhile longer 

If not I'll wake early and read 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Of course, 2 years ago Shade wouldn´t have needed a step, Motley flies in, but the big boy is getting very wobbly, He manages with the extra step and he can still climb up onto the bed each morning for teeth cleaning. We have been out today, found a nice park with lots of grass so he was able to have a good wander round and read all the newspapers :laugh:
Right now he is trying to hypnotise Hans into indoor play, Motley has put their little rugby balls on Hans´s lap, we are both worn out.

The ramp we bought him for the car isn´t really wide enough, we have to stand either side to make sure he doesn´t fall off.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Those pics look lovely Sandra. Where are you crossing from?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are now near mons 

Le Roeulx on E 42 services just east of Mons 

Trucks to our right , fields to our left 

More cows than trucks 

Space for the hound to walk and run 

Restaurant , toilets 70 c 

We will stop tonight 

And if we are gassed or attacked we will let you know 

That the hound from hell has failed in his duty 

My bets are no , he's a hound from hell and sleeps with one eye open in the motorhome 

Although travelling with him in the garage has made such a difference to us

And I think to to him 

He's not on self imposed duty , still barks at potential threats 

But no longer goes bolistic in the van 

He will run with his cong tonight and then enjoy chicken, rice and carrots 

A whole chicken was cheaper on offer from lidle , two for 5€ 

We will soon be home 

Crossing on Thursday 

Staying a night around peterbourgh 

Or maybe not

I want home, lovely holiday , but I just want home now

That place that is so familiar to me

Maybe no sunshine

But kids and grandkids that well, make my day begin 

I can't wait 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know just how you feel, I don´t think I was always like that, or maybe I was.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You probably do Jan 

It's that feeling of excitement that home is near 

The familiar call to home 

Well it is to me 

Home, family all the problems, that one way our another we sort out

And obviously can't for ever 

But we are still here and can 

And maybe 

They will have learnt from us

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well a little excitement tonight 

Shadow pawing at his mouth obviously upset following his walk

Found it with a torch 

and at great risk to my fingers , a piece of stick wedged

Removed 

All is well, teeth cleaning chew devoured 

Alls right with his world 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are now at citi Europe , cross tomorrow at8.50 

And it's been raining, first rain we've seen since we reached Chartre, on Sept 11 th , 37 days 

Went to the new aire, what a soul-less place, a car park no more or less €10 + € 2 for water, toilet and grey water free emptying free, all automated. Services outside the aire barrier 

Next door was a new campsite, but I think it closes 30 sept, well it looked closed, listed as 17€ low season + 3€ for a dog and I expect tax on top of that 

So we are on a car park here for nothing, and Ive never seen so many MH parked on here

The old aire was a bit of a shambles, usually overfilled , but you could watch the ferries, walk the pier and get sausage and frites, it had character 

Well we're stocked with wine, Lidl do an excellent cote du Rhone €7.99 for three Lt, well Albert says it's excellent, I only drink white , their cote de Gascogne at 6.99€ I like , fairly dry and light 

So our trip is finished, the hound smells none to good , but he's swum to his hearts content, and will be booked in for bath and grooming immediately we get home 

Enjoyed the trip, weather has been great, I've had no flare ups of arthritis and whilst not walking great lengths I've managed about 3 miles slowly at a time, often uphill and therefore down hill , not painlessly , a bit of a struggle at the end 

Now 

I just want to get home, and I'm so excited that we're nearly there 

Light that log fire, close those curtains, welcome those grandkids 

And relive the happy memories, but non will surpass that moment when I step into my own garden 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tuggy 

You know there's a house that waits to welcome you and little Ellie next time you pass on your way to Scotland

Sandra and Albert


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You sound one happy lady Sandra!

So glad the trip went well and weren't you lucky to have such good almost-pain-free days!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I was clearing out some old unwanted stuff from my documents file this afternoon, and came across something I must have posted on here a long time ago. It bears posting again as it reminds me of a happy time. I think I'll hang on to this one.

quote]
Ah, finally I’m online and able to post about my visit with Sandra and Albert.

I rang Albert one morning and said “Hi Albert, I’m in your general area, could I call by and scrounge a cuppa either today or tomorrow, if convenient?”. “Tuggy” he yells”Yes, come by this afternoon when we get back from an appointment”. Yippeee, result.

So I take Ellie for a walk, and have a chat with their local homeless guy who lives in a tent by a playing field, then I go back to the van which is parked round the corner from their house to wait for them. Don’t want to lower the tone of the neighbourhood, an’ all that.

Suddenly Albert raps on the window and scares the bejasus out of me. Within a matter of minutes, Shadow has given Ellie and me the once-over and let us in, and I’ve had a mega-hug from Sandra.

These lovely people welcomed me into their home like I was a member of their family. They really are the warmest people I know. They fed me magnificently, and I repaid them by making them fall ‘off the wagon’. Naughty boy!

Albert even gave me a tour of their local cemetery, which was.......nice!

Yes I came away as the Friday family get-together was looming later that day. I can’t ‘do’ lots of people in confined spaces, so I reluctantly decamped, but also I didn’t want to intrude on their opportunity to catch up with family stuff.

It was a real wrench to leave these smashing people. I tried to get them to adopt me, or at least become my longterm carers, but they have enough family as it is. Bugger! I did meet 2 of their lovely grandchildren, Harriet and Edward, delightful youngsters who charmed me, and Ellie loved them too.

I hope the house was a bit quieter after we left. Shadow and Ellie did rather tend to set one another off. Shadow was very good and didn’t eat Ellie, which I’m grateful for.

I exchanged Sandra’s and Albert’s home for a layby near Prestatyn! Never let it be said that Tuggy doesn’t live the high life.

Thank you, Sandra and Albert, for the lovely food and great company. And my laundry has never been softer! ‘Nuff said!!!

I hope I’ll have the chance to meet up with you both again before too long. There is an envelope on the way to you, which also encloses the parking pass that I ran off with. Sorry about that!

Hugs to you both,
Tuggy.
[unquote


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I remember that post Tuggers. Brought a tear to my eye re-reading that. Sandra and Albert are indeed great hosts as I've had the pleasure to experience on several occasions.  I hope you take sandra up on her offer when your passing.

Well that's almost it for us as well. Couple of hours up the coast tomorrow and home Saturday assuming the ferries are running in the gales that are forecast. 

Four months this one. Best summer weather we have had but September was a bit naff, October hasn't been too bad but is cooler of course. Provence as ever was our favourite spending over a month there in the endless summer sun, all seems a misty memory now and of course the Pyrenees were as Awsome as ever


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tuggers post brought a tear to my eye as well Barry, yours also because when your at home you have your `studio´ and we know what we´re all in for then :frown2: :wink2:

Sandra is on the sea now or maybe even driving along the M20 and I can imagine how she feels, she´s almost there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Tuggers post brought a tear to my eye as well Barry, yours also because when your at home you have your `studio´ and we know what we´re all in for then :frown2: :wink2:
> 
> Sandra is on the sea now or maybe even driving along the M20 and I can imagine how she feels, she´s almost there.


So your not looking forward to a winter of Rock music then Jan? 

It looks like I'll be too busy for a bit anyway. The last four months won't pay for themselves. I might have to work for at least a week!!'

Anyway I'll be busy putting together all the stuff I wrote while away. I'll see if Mick Jagger will Lend me his island and recording studio


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HOME 
The weather today was so bad,we decided just keep driving 
Seemed no point stopping over in the pouring rain
Great holiday, great to he home 
Even given the weather

We travel on the tunnel Jan, better for the hound

Hope that sea is calm for you and Michelle Barry, fingers crossed 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy for you, doppy had forgotten you were under not over :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I was clearing out some old unwanted stuff from my documents file this afternoon, and came across something I must have posted on here a long time ago. It bears posting again as it reminds me of a happy time. I think I'll hang on to this one.
> 
> quote]
> Ah, finally I'm online and able to post about my visit with Sandra and Albert.
> ...


Tuggy

Why keep an old memory when you can remake it ??

The door is ever open to you, you are our friend

And yes we are not perfect, well Albert isn't , I almost am >

Come on if I can entertain that Barry without worrying about my curtains and booze ??

And invite him back whenever he's near ?

Ok , he is my toy boy but we have a genuine friendship I hope

And friends are for ever

That includes Albert , as you know he's no ones fool, and an excellent judge of character

Just how perfect do I need to be ?

We've had a good holiday and lasted well ,

Only because I was determined to outdo that there Barry for Oct sunshine

We were so lucky with the weather

But we are home, some plants are looking decidedly dry , but Megs will have done her best no doubt, the washing basket is full , well I expected that

But hey I'm home, about to ring everyone to say

Your Mum, Dad, grandma and Grandad are home , can't wait to see you all

And Shadow is home too

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The end

Till the next trip 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a shame more folks don´t report in the way you, Barry and I do Sandra, I enjoyed your holiday as well, especially as I have never been to France, you kind of wetted my appitite, except for the temperature.
I do hope your health stays as it has for the past couple of months.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

People are different Jan 

I just love to chat 

And my holiday is just chat , some information re campsites and aires 

But basically it's just what I feel about a place 

And there's always an ignore button for those who want pristine 

With me

You get what you see , no more or less 

But make no mistake what you get is what you see 

I'm not into pussyfooting

Unless someone needs help , well then I'm done for 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whenever we are away and I put on pictures and chat, as you say, Hans always laughs and says _why would they want to know what your doing_, they probably don´t says I, but I´m telling them anyway.:grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> What a shame more folks don´t report in the way you, Barry and I do Sandra, I enjoyed your holiday as well, especially as I have never been to France, you kind of wetted my appitite, except for the temperature.
> I do hope your health stays as it has for the past couple of months.


Don't forget Jean.

Drew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Correct
Jan 

But the truth is , people like people 

They like people who are not so perfect, who dare to say they're not so perfect 

For some it means they are perfect by comparison 

For others it means thank god others are like me 

For me it means I really don't care , I am exactly as I am 

Take me or leave me

A think it's part of growing older 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jean has so many different threads I can´t keep up with her, she doesn´t do photo´s either, but yes, Jean is very active in that department.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So glad you enjoyed your holiday, Sandra, and were able to do some walking. It really makes a difference doesn't it. 


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have lost me Jan 

She does 

Have you been drinking?

That's my prerogative 

Tonight I'm a little drunk, not to much , I'm home , relaxed

And I have my wine from France 

Hey this is my home, it's brilliant, so large after the motorhome 

And I'm trying to take it in 

The main lounge, the second lounge, the dining room and kitchen 

But it means our kids can eat here , together 

I love to cook for them 

So what the hell

I'm allowed to just cook for them 

And love to do so 
Sandra


----------



## Bornfree (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome home Sandra, Albert and the hound. I've really enjoyed reading your travelogue, I almost feel like I've travelled with you. Enjoy reconnecting with your family.

Karen.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome back Sandra,I have really enjoyed your thread.I just wish we could
go away for longer.One day!:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will Jo

Don't wish your youth away 

Glad you enjoyed my ramblings, and ramblings they are , they annoy some 

But I'm not here to give concise information on campsites , aires etc , but I try to give a feel of places, how they affect me , if they are open what they cost

I review the aires, campsites, wild stops, towns etc on a purely personal level

And for dog owners, how good or bad it is for dogs , but only within our limits of walking , and the hounds love of swimming

But not all water is clean so care is needed 

I think given our mobility limitation, and lack of transport , we managed to see plenty this trip 

And of course I love churches, they fascinate me, the people who carved the stone, painted the pictures, carved the statues 

The strangers who lit the candles, I wonder what their prayers were 

And it shoots me back to the wailing wall in Jerusalem and the thousands of tiny papers with the hopes and prayers of so many tucked into the cracks of the stones , worn so smooth by the touch of those who came before 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And at the end of the day

Faith in a dieity or not

It's the faith of those who have, their prayers, their hopes 

A human response 

And those who disbelieve ?

Can you prove it differently?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy homecoming Sandra - and Albert too!

I've enjoyed your scribblings - they very much give a feel of the place.

Scribblings is in no way denigrating the contributions!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good description Jean 

I scribble, and only intend to give a feeling of a place, because it's only my experience, others may view it differently 

I'm enjoying yours too 

More so now you are posting photos

A photo just gives that more of a place 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm still very mean with the data Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't understand that Jean 

You seem to me to be giving an excellent view of your trip, your experience

If I wanted a resumé I would google it , or check tripmaster 

But I prefer someone I know telling me how it is for them 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's the photos use data Sandra so I tend not to post a lot of them. Hopefully sufficient to give a flavour.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use MIFI Jean 

Much more data than I needed

But in the scheme of the holiday, fuel etc 

Great knowing I wouldn't run out 

And I didn't 

I think I bought too much, my granddaughter said it was, even the shop said it was

I don't download 

But I never was without Wifi

So great by me

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've a mifi too Sandra but I think it's years of being ever so mean with data when foreign data was ever so expensive ;-)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well you've jinxed me Sandra! I ran out of data on the mifi today :-(

I still have data on the phone tho not a huge amount. Thing is, I have another 3 SIM at home :-(

At least, I hope that's where it is.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought 20 (Whatever) a month 

At about £20 a month 

Far to much but for £40 for two months, in the scheme of 3,000 miles, it was peanuts and I could use it freely 

And did 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This always confuses the hell outa me. 
I have a small amount of data on my phone but never know if I'm using it or not. Last time on the ferry to UK my phone announced I had used €40 just roaming. I know roaming charges are supposed to be scrapped but if I use my French phone in Spain or Portugal it still gets expensive.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> This always confuses the hell outa me.
> I have a small amount of data on my phone but never know if I'm using it or not. Last time on the ferry to UK my phone announced I had used €40 just roaming. I know roaming charges are supposed to be scrapped but if I use my French phone in Spain or Portugal it still gets expensive.
> 
> Ray.


I dont know if its still the case but in the past on a ferry you could latch onto a marine mobile service without knowing and the charges were indeed bonkers. If you have a decent data allowance such as say 4gb a month just for your mobile phone you really would have to go some to bust that just normal browsing and emails. If you start watching youtube or films on it though you will easily go through it. Equally if you hook it up to a laptop it will eat more. Most phones have a usage feature in settings. My iphone does so I can see how much I am using day by day or on others you can get an app.

I think next time I go abroad ill just up my data allowance with vodafone. Its worked great this year with no restrictions or time limit (I was away four months) but the 4gb limit stopped me linking it too often to my laptop. Used it mainly for work with the laptop when needed and Camper Contact for aires. For forums I just browse with the mobile (uses less data).

Sandra sounds like she did the right thing, 20gb is plenty and like she says £20 a month (Price of a campsite for a night). I think Im paying about £13 a month for unlimited calls and 4gb of data but 20gb would be better


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry, I gotta feeling I only have 500MB of data a month on my phone but unlimited calls and texts round the world (from France).
Mostly I manage with Wi-Fi and forget if data is on or off. Yes there is a limit you can set and not sure how much.
Thats what I mean about being confusing. Ha ha. 

Another annoying thing I seem to have lost my 'notifications' bottom right in Win10 toolbar. It used to show other mail notifications but since updates it's stopped.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

500mb isnt much these days even on a phone Ray. Speak to your provider you might find there is a better deal to be had. My original Vodafone deal was 500mb, then it increased to 2.5gb and now its 4gb with unlimited calls for about £13 a month I think. There are even better deals to be had I believe but Vodafone is the only one ill get a signal with here. Also it would appear that they allow you your full allowance when roaming (some do not) and have no problems with longer trips abroad (four months).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Barry, not much in todays world. But my supplier is sfr and their customer 'service' is non existent. It was a good deal for me when I took it out with free calls round the world to 52 countries. But now we already have a home phone with free calls round the world to 102 countries. I aught to change or just cancel. But you can only deal with them online and only in French which somehow half way through I lose the plot and never know if I still have service or not.
If I ask in the sfr shop they always say contact customer 'service' through my account. Ha ha a real joke. So I put up with the low data and make a point of Wi-Fi as and when I can. 

It would be handy in Spain and Portugal at times but not essential. I'm not glued to my phone in part due to my hearing and with everything I need at home.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> 500mb isnt much these days even on a phone Ray. Speak to your provider you might find there is a better deal to be had.* My original Vodafone deal was 500mb, then it increased to 2.5gb and now its 4gb with unlimited calls for about £13 a month I think.* There are even better deals to be had I believe but Vodafone is the only one ill get a signal with here. Also it would appear that they allow you your full allowance when roaming (some do not) and have no problems with longer trips abroad (four months).


Barry

You recently told me that Vodafone had charged you a high rate for calling while you were roaming in France to our Polish phone, because it was in France not Poland, which does not seem to be in the spirit of charging what they would charge if you were not roaming, or would you still be liable for the same charges if you had called the Polish phone located in France if you had made the call from the UK? Is it also the same for e-mails etc.?

We had free roaming all over EU to landlines and mobiles on our contract for 3 years, i.e. prior to the new EU rules equating call charges to what one pays from the home country, and certainly we did not get charged anything calling your UK number, when you were in France, from our Polish phone also in France. [Otherwise you would not have had the 'nuisance calls' from self]

On the point of use on ferries, it is true that once out of range of land-based antennae the phone would use 'Maritime', which is a satellite service and expensive. We used to switch our phones off on the ferry in case the sat service was used for updates. Last time we sailed on DFDS I enquired about whether these downloads worked or were blocked and found out that they have free WiFi so switching to that should block the Maritime signal. It also means one can while away the time posting AFAIK I have not seen DFDS advertising their free WiFI, but that maybe to keep down the level of traffic for which they presumably have to pay Inmarsat or whoever.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> You recently told me that Vodafone had charged you a high rate for calling while you were roaming in France to our Polish phone, because it was in France not Poland, which does not seem to be in the spirit of charging what they would charge if you were not roaming, or would you still be liable for the same charges if you had called the Polish phone located in France if you had made the call from the UK? Is it also the same for e-mails etc.?
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff

I just checked my bill and a text to you on your Polish number sent from my UK phone in France is 35p per text. I think in the past if I called you back from home it was considerably more and a text was about 75p but I guess its come down but still not free and your right its not free because its not free when Im back in the UK either.

I just checked and this is the current price from Vodafone for me calling a Polish number or texting which kind of Tally's with the couple of times Ive called you back in the past (briefly). 

Vodafone Charges to Poland from UK Monthly contract.









So its probably worth people knowing that the roaming charges are really only free back to your country of origin or within the country your currently residing to another number within that country. I think.

Emails makes no difference really as its just using your data allowance.

Sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*WhatsApp*

Doesn´t that replace texting for you smartphone users, it uses the internet and not the sim on my new old smartphone and you can put a picture on there to show how handsome you are --or not :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Doesn´t that replace texting for you smartphone users, it uses the internet and not the sim on my new old smartphone and you can put a picture on there to show how handsome you are --or not :laugh:


Good point Jan. You really have become a bit of a Whizz! 

Now that data is included for many in roaming packages you can get round the costs of calling and texting to other countries using one of several apps that are available. There is a list here. https://www.tripexpert.com/lists/best-international-calling-apps-list

I have to admit I never thought of that. Im just not into apps I guess but its a great idea.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And I hate wasting time texting either SMS or Wotsapp. It's so last century.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> And I hate wasting time texting either SMS or Wotsapp. It's so last century.
> 
> Ray.


Must admit Ray, I don´t do much of that stuff, but for those who do it seems very popular and simple to use, quick if you want to contact someone immediately.
I´m not one for back and forth texting or whatsApping, but for the youngsters (not counting Over of course, he´s even older than me >) it seems to be the in thing.

P-S. My WhatsApp was downloaded, it was not on the phone.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Hi Geoff
> 
> I just checked my bill and a text to you on your Polish number sent from my UK phone in France is 35p per text. I think in the past if I called you back from home it was considerably more and a text was about 75p but I guess its come down but still not free and your right its not free because its not free when Im back in the UK either.
> 
> ...


Barry

That really makes our contract(pre-new EU rules) look good as we can phone any phone in EU, whether in its home country or not, from our Polish phone when we are anywhere in EU for all included in contract(£25 per month, 3Gb/month data in Poland and 3Gb anywhere in EU).

They keep calling us with 'better'(NOT) deals - we just got lucky signing up when we did as it is not available now.

One just has to remember that e.g. Switzerland is not EU and for other countries, e.g. Turkey, where Basia's Sister lives we use Skype on the smartphone, which is cheap enough - I just have to remind Basia to turn off video, just to save on our data allowance.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> That really makes our contract(pre-new EU rules) look good as we can phone any phone in EU, whether in its home country or not, from our Polish phone when we are anywhere in EU for all included in contract(£25 per month, 3Gb/month data in Poland and 3Gb anywhere in EU).
> 
> ...


I dare say there will be an add on Geoff with Vodafone so you can include other countries, in fact I think there is. But remember I'm only paying £13 and I get the vat back  and thats unlimited calls and texts and 4gb of data.

Your the only person I talk to outside the UK though. Maybe we should sort out Skype but I'm not having you looking at me when I'm sat naked on the bed or worse.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

BTW WhatsApp can be downloaded onto the Kindle.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok a new thread could be needed 

We're home so you can have it 

But

The title isnt that relevant to the themes

But if you want it

My blessings 

Albert used 3 on his phone throught france , never lost his signal

I bought far too much, 20GB a month 

And I knew it was far too much

But as Barry said, the price of a campsite 

Worked fabulously so absolutely worth it 

I could annoy you lot to my hearts content 

Now come on that alone is worth 20£ 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> I bought 20 (Whatever) a month
> 
> At about £20 a month
> 
> ...


And can you cancel that £20/mth after your trip Sandra? Was that with 3?


barryd said:


> Used it mainly for work with the laptop when needed and Camper Contact for aires.


I have the campercontact app on my phone Barry - I find it very good.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, but you need to cancel it a month in advance 

Which I did

They were great at the shop, wrote down the date I needed to cancel

So took it out the end of august cancelled it the end of sept , worked till the end of October 

And we were home, no longer needed it 

S great, I could have downloaded , but that's not what I do, so probabally paid for more than I used

But hey, just over 2campsite fees in the scheme of the holiday 

And you lot got me boring you with my ramblings 

Priceless 
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only thing that concerns me about the 3 deal is they do stipulate a two month limit I think in their T&C's as being the amount of time in a single trip you can use it abroad for. At least they did with the feel at home thing and people were cut off. Its maybe too early to tell if they will continue with this policy. This was my concern this year with Vodafone as they also in their T&Cs state a fair usage policy which says that after a period of two months continuous usage abroad you "may" be charged or (and this was the bit that worried me) your roaming will be disabled. I wasnt bothered about being charged I just didnt want to be cut off.  I went on the Vodafone forum though and got it in writing that my services for four months out of the UK would not be disrupted and they have (for me) been true to their word. Cant fault it really. Connections have been pretty good most of the time and no additional charges when I checked the bills.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that would apply to a phone on three 3

Not sure about MIFI, I didn't ask as we never go away longer than 2 months 

I was more concerned to ensure that I didnt pay for a month I didnt need 

So it needs to be cancelled, allowing a months notice 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dare say there will be an add on Geoff with Vodafone so you can include other countries, in fact I think there is. But remember I'm only paying £13 and I get the vat back  and thats unlimited calls and texts and 4gb of data.
> 
> Your the only person I talk to outside the UK though. Maybe we should sort out Skype* but I'm not having you looking at me when I'm sat naked on the bed or worse.*


I would need a stiff vodka for that situation, but better still - I could switch off the video:surprise::laugh:

But just in case you want my Skype address I will PM it to you on MHF

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Sitting on the bed naked, or worse

What is this worse ? 

Much as I love you, naked fine ,worse ?? 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I would need a stiff vodka for that situation, but better still - I could switch off the video:surprise::laugh:
> 
> But just in case you want my Skype address I will PM it to you on MHF
> 
> Geoff


I've had Barry on my Skype for yonks, I must be on yours to, as well, also Barry.
It's a bull dog I think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I've had Barry on my Skype for yonks, I must be on yours to, as well, also Barry.
> It's a bull dog I think.


Yeah, stop calling me at 3am hoping to see me naked!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yeah, stop calling me at 3am hoping to see me naked!!


Turn off your video, I can't bare the thought. >


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> The only thing that concerns me about the 3 deal is they do stipulate a two month limit I think in their T&C's as being the amount of time in a single trip you can use it abroad for. At least they did with the feel at home thing and people were cut off. Its maybe too early to tell if they will continue with this policy.


That was my worry too Barry which is why I bought a 3GB as well as the 12GB.

However, I only brought the half-used 12GB with me instead of also packing the new one. Eejit. My son did a viber video call this morning with the wee one and it fairly eats up the data! But it was lovely


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anything with video will eat data. Youtube, I player and probably Skype or video calling. Using Skype or similar without the video will not be as bad.

Just using forums, email etc shouldn't use much.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone know about these people? £15 a month for more than enough calls and 3GB.

https://mobile.lebara.com/gb/en/all-in-one-plans/all-in-15-3gb/p/441050

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Anyone know about these people? £15 a month for more than enough calls and 3GB.
> 
> https://mobile.lebara.com/gb/en/all-in-one-plans/all-in-15-3gb/p/441050
> 
> Ray.


Never heard of them

I got unlimited calls and 4gb with Vodafone for £13. I think its discounted though. One of their "Red" deals. I think there are even better deals that that about if you shop around but Vodafone is the only one that works here. Just.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Try giffgaff Ray - search for giffgaff sim only deals.

£10/mth for 3GB n you can change your goodybag as they call it every month if you wish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Never heard of them
> 
> I got unlimited calls and 4gb with Vodafone for £13. I think its discounted though. One of their "Red" deals. I think there are even better deals that that about if you shop around but Vodafone is the only one that works here. Just.


Presumably thats UK based Barry.
If you were in France would you still get the unlimited calls? 
A few friends in Spain use Lebara and swear by them but I was just looking for more feedback.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Try giffgaff Ray - search for giffgaff sim only deals.
> £10/mth for 3GB n you can change your goodybag as they call it every month if you wish.


Just had a quick look Jean and again it seems UK based and plan.
They do a £15 a month with 9GB data and 1000 mins calls that would suite me. But all calls in France would be charged at 2p a min. So I would only use the inc 1000 mins in UK. And would the data be extra in France?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been using their data for the last couple of months in France and Italy but it may be they'd only allow that short term. Give them a call.?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jean. Just gone with this........................
http://www.prixtel.com/forfait-mobile/forfait-complet/

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That looks good Ray. However, if I'm reading it correctly you start paying 9.99 for the month but could end up paying 19.99 depending on your usage?

I seem to remember you once saying things were updating in the background without your knowledge. If this were to happen you could easily find yourself paying 19.99?

But I've maybe got the wrong end of the stick - it has been known!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > That was my worry too Barry which is why I bought a 3GB as well as the 12GB.
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No, you are right Jean.
€9.99 is what you pay unless you knowingly or unknowingly use vastly more. But then it's capped at €19.99 being the max you would ever pay. 
I know roaming has now ended but it would be possible use more data at some point even though my phone shows and warns of coming close to a set max.

But I like the inc calls to anywhere in Europe. Not sure if it's just FROM France or it might work from Portugal or UK.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert made no changes to his 3 contract on the iPhone 

Unlimited calls etc 

I paid about £20 a month for two months, on aMifi , he could link into it when it was switched on, otherwise used his 3G 

Didn't really use the data available available to me, I could have downlowded much more , but it's not what I do
Netflix download was free ( an offer) provided you already subscribed to it, which we do 

Didn't use that either

The weather was great, we didn't need to pass the time away with videos or Netflix 

I'd prob buy the same amount next time, it was great, no worries about running out , and it worked just about everywhere 

I bought the I pad that that takes a sym card

Shouldn't have bothered

And yes I have an I phone, but I forget where it is at the moment because I never use it

Buy a card on a different network , just in case 3 not available, and for emergencies when away 

Other than that, like money, I don't carry it :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is some confusion I think in which countries now have what deals for roaming. As I understand it with a UK sim if your abroad in Europe you do not pay charges for data within your price plan (not necessarily all of it) anywhere in Europe but calls are only free in the country your in or back to the UK. Clearly Geoff (Nicholsong) in Poland though can ring anyone from anywhere in any country and its included. I dunno about France Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> There is some confusion I think in which countries now have what deals for roaming. As I understand it with a UK sim if your abroad in Europe you do not pay charges for data within your price plan (not necessarily all of it) anywhere in Europe but calls are only free in the country your in or back to the UK. Clearly *Geoff (Nicholsong) in Poland though can ring anyone from anywhere in any country and its included.* I dunno about France Ray.


Barry is basically right, but just to clarify, our Polish contract started before the new EU rules and is no longer available.

It does indeed allow us to call any EU landline or mobile from our Polish mobile from any country wherever we are in the EU with no additinoal costs.

£25 pcm with £Gb Data in Poland and 3gb all over EU

It does us - especially if our Europe trips span 2 months.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Giffgaff must've been listening to this conversation! 

I got a text this morning saying that since I haven't had any recent usage in the UK they will, in 2 weeks' time, start charging any usage to my balance. That takes me to 8th or 9th Nov. I landed in France on 11th September so that's around 8 weeks. 

They pointed me to this info

"What to avoid: Using our services for the first time outside of the UK, using a large volume of your allowance (be that text, calls or data) in the EU and selected destinations (excluding the UK), or using our services within the EU and selected destinations (excluding the UK) for prolonged periods which don?t follow reasonable consumer holiday and travel patterns and behaviour. If you use our services outside the UK in the EU and selected destinations for 60 or more days in any four month period this is likely to be deemed to be an unfair use of our services."

I'll be back in UK on 6th so will be OK but I would often want to take longer trips so that's a bit of a bummer. But, I could just turn off data, and pay for any calls I make (I don't tend to anyway).

Nothing is as straightforward as you'd hope!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope Jean, clear as mud.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Giffgaff must've been listening to this conversation!
> 
> I got a text this morning saying that since I haven't had any recent usage in the UK they will, in 2 weeks' time, start charging any usage to my balance. That takes me to 8th or 9th Nov. I landed in France on 11th September so that's around 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


As far as I know all the UK providers have a fair usage policy when it comes to roaming and it seems to be typically two months. I think they want to avoid people like Raynipper getting UK Sims and using them 12 months of the year in France.  You will also find that many will not give you your full data allowance out of the UK as well. I cant remember the figures but it was limited to about two thirds of your allowance I think.

Vodafone however have (at the moment) stated they wont be capping customers data allowances but be aware Vodafone have been known to change their minds on stuff like this at will. They also told me in writing that my four month stint in Europe would not have any interruptions or costs if I stayed within my allowance and they have been good to their word but it does say the same about two months fair usage in their T&C's.

So I guess the rule of thumb is two months and after that its pot luck. I dont mind paying after two months, just dont want to be cut off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy cheek. 
My o2 was happy to charge me £7.19 a month for 20 years with hardly any usage but the odd incoming text.
Now on the French Prixtel even though we have a 'free' phone to 102 countries but can't take it to Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bluddy cheek.
> *My o2 was happy to charge me £7.19 a month for 20 years with hardly any usage *but the odd incoming text.
> Now on the French Prixtel even though we have a 'free' phone to 102 countries but can't take it to Portugal.
> 
> Ray.


Yes of course. My vodafone sim has always worked without interruption out of the UK but of course I got charged enough for it. Thats what would likely happen now if you had a UK sim in Normandy. It would be free for two or three months then they would get wise and start charging you.

Its been superb though not having to worry about charges this year. Made a huge difference. Well done the EU!


----------

